# The food and drink thread



## Mike Drone

Cooking/Baking/Food has the power to bring people together.  This a relaxed fun thread about food and drinks.  Snack food is also included.  What are you eating and drinking throughout the day?   My main passion is photography but I also like to bake cakes, pies, cookies, etc.  One day I will put them together... no i am not baking my camera.  To start I made an 18" Reeses's peanut butter cup.









Edit* made pictures smaller.


----------



## limr

That's impressive!


----------



## weepete

I cook and quite alot, normally from scratch. Today was takeaway Thursday, but I do quite a few pasta dishes. I'm quite pleased with my almost traditional carbonara (no cream, no mushroom). I do a pretty good Amitriciana. Sometimes I even make my own pasta.

Yesteday it was scallops in a garlic butter sauce with a hint of chilli, I've made them before with black pudding and pea pureé.  I made Doro Wat recently too which is a delicious Ethiopian spiced chicked curry using Berbere. Thai coconut curry, spicy chicken wraps with blackened sweetcorn also recent dishes that turned out pretty good. I do my own chicken tikka korma, cullen skink (a scottish creamy soup made with smoked fish, kinda like a chowder), chicken and chorizo wraps, salt and pepper ribs, katsu curry. Last time I BBQed I made a killer pork loin satay. My new oven has a rotisserie function so I've been making rotisserie chicken too!

Here's some pics:



Scallops, black pudding and pea pureé with chili prawns




Caprese salad




Duck with home made 5 spice, giant rosemary and garlic cornbread crutons, green beans in tomato sauce




Gin marinated strawberry and blueberry cheesecake with white chocolate and a rasberry gel




Lingune carbonara


----------



## SquarePeg

@weepete wow impressive!


And darn I forgot to take pics of the wings and we ate them all!!!


----------



## Ron Evers

I do most of the cooking in our house. 

Pork chops




Chicken thighs




Smoked chicken




Cinnamon buns





I also bake most of our bread but lately it has been too hot to do so.


----------



## Mike Drone

Everyone's food looks really good.


> Cinnamon buns
> I also bake most of our bread but lately it has been too hot to do so.



Coincidence I made (quickly, not trying to win awards rolls) homemade cinnamon rolls earlier today also to go with the coffee.  I do make homemade bread quite often, they eat it so fast.  I like to wait for the bread to cool while the family likes the bread hot out of the oven.


----------



## SquarePeg

Hot bread is the bomb.  Especially with a crusty crust.


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> Hot bread is the bomb.  Especially with a crusty crust.



 Mmmmmm....


----------



## limr

These aren't recent pictures, but I make a mean pumpkin pie.

Roasting the squash (I don't use sugar pumpkins anymore, but a combo of acorn and kabocha)







Pureed







Homemade crust






Random picture of the girls







Main pie and auxiliary pies







Mmmm, pie


----------



## Mike Drone

limr said:


> These aren't recent pictures, but I make a mean pumpkin pie.
> 
> Roasting the squash (I don't use sugar pumpkins anymore, but a combo of acorn and kabocha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pureed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade crust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random picture of the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main pie and auxiliary pies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, pie



I envy you.  On the rare occasion that I make pumpkin pie it comes from a can and I always forget to by condensed milk.  I make it as little as possible because it taste to much like industrial store bought pumpkin pie, or like a can.  The only thing going for it is my homemade pie crust.  Your pumpkin pie looks really good.


----------



## terri

I'm hungry.   Anyone else hungry?


----------



## Derrel

I could eat a steak. Or three crabs. Or a short stack of pancakes. Or a dozen biscuits.


----------



## Ron Evers

limr said:


> These aren't recent pictures, but I make a mean pumpkin pie.
> 
> Roasting the squash (I don't use sugar pumpkins anymore, but a combo of acorn and kabocha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pureed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade crust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random picture of the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main pie and auxiliary pies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, pie




Looks good.

I leave pastry to my wife who makes incredibly light flaky pastry.  I usually make the fillings for pot pies which we freeze for quick meals when - - -


----------



## terri

I don't have many pics of my food, though I do enjoy cooking.   Usually just ready to eat it.   

I made an Irish stew last year.   This is a pre-baking shot:







This spring, I tried an egg custard and wish I hadn't.   I'm addicted now.   Sad.    This picture just shows the custard after I dusted it with nutmeg.   I have now advanced to making a light fruit glaze, tossing blueberries, strawberries, etc., in and piling it on top.   I'll have to get a shot of that, it's amazing.






This has nothing to do with cooking, other than this is what usually accompanies my robo-meal efforts, in some form or fashion.


----------



## Mike Drone

This morning I made a bundt cake and then I had to go to my office at school for a couple hours.  This is what I found when I got home.


----------



## limr

Mike Drone said:


> This morning I made a bundt cake and then I had to go to my office at school for a couple hours.  This is what I found when I got home.



Well, this appears to be your piece


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I made a bundt cake and then I had to go to my office at school for a couple hours.  This is what I found when I got home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this appears to be your piece
Click to expand...

Seriously.   At least you were left some.     It looks like it was beautiful!


----------



## SquarePeg

Mike Drone said:


> This morning I made a bundt cake and then I had to go to my office at school for a couple hours.  This is what I found when I got home.



you must have teenagers


----------



## Mike Drone

SquarePeg said:


> you must have teenagers


I do in fact have two'ish (11 girl and 16 boy).  Wife is asking for a 4th of July cake.  I thought I was going to get away without one this year.  Homemade 4th cake coming up.  I do love my mixer.  I recommend one if you don't have one.  I use to be anti mixer for a really long time and mix by hand.


----------



## PJM

Clams-1 by Peter Martin, on Flickr



Clams-2 by Peter Martin, on Flickr



Clams-3 by Peter Martin, on Flickr



Clams-4 by Peter Martin, on Flickr


----------



## terri

Beautifully presented!


----------



## terry_g

My wife invented this recipe, Flatbread Pizza.
Take a flatbread and add bean paste. This was made from black beans.
Add Guacamole sauce.










Add bacon and mushrooms and veggies.




onions pickled hot peppers anything goes.





Add cheese to each layer the top one gets the most.




Stack the layers and bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.




The finished result.




It makes a very filling meal!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Everything is looking very good right now! @terry_g ...that looks like a really easy and very good meal!


----------



## RowdyRay

Mike Drone said:


> I do love my mixer.  I recommend one if you don't have one.  I use to be anti mixer for a really long time and mix by hand.



Couldn't agree more! Love mine.  And, if you decide to buy one, get the one that Mike has pictured. The tilt head version is cheaply made and burns out. I have 2 of them from the thrift store that I was hoping to put together and give to my DIL. Recently found another like mine and gave that to her.  

I have the early K5/K5-a(?) version with the Hobart name on it. Originally Hobart made them for Kitchenaid. If you've ever been in the restaurant biz, it's a mini version of their big stand mixers. Find one of those at a garage sale or thrift store, nab it. Worth every penny. They're tanks. 

Some of the accessories are awesome as well. I have the meat grinder, veggie slicer and pasta rollers. Again, found at the thrift store for much less than retail. Also had some repeats and gave them to my DIL. She was tickled pink.


----------



## Winona

I wish my husband cooked. I hate it. Everything looks good, but a giant reese’s peanut butter cup? YUM!


----------



## Mike Drone

Winona said:


> I wish my husband cooked. I hate it. Everything looks good, but a giant reese’s peanut butter cup? YUM!



I will admit that I bake a lot but I do not cook, unless I absolutely have to.  The peanut butter cup looked good when I made it but it was really hard to eat.  It was... well, chocolate, peanut butter, sugar, sugar, sugar, and sugar.  It tasted just like the original butter cup just way bigger.  It was really fun.

Like tonight I got left home alone. So I made easy chili cheese fries in the air fryer for dinner topped with sour cream and jalapenos.

Edit* Grammer


----------



## K9Kirk

I seldom come here but it it appears we have quite a few good cooks on the forum, I'm impressed.


----------



## gk fotografie

I cook for the two of us almost every day, although very little Dutch cuisine that mainly consists of many types of cabbage, gravy, well-filled soups from the time when a lot of heavy labor was done and there were quite cold winters. I don't have the habit of photographing my dishes, I've done food photography for 30 years on a regular basis. I guess my last serious photo in this area must have been in 2008, maybe just put a camera next to the kitchen table for this food thread.

Since 1989 we live in the area where the original Gouda cheese comes from, the city of Gouda is less than 6 kilometers away, that's about 3.75 miles. I like all kinds of cheeses, as long as it's not blue cheese, starting my day with 'Goudse kaas' is still the best.
View attachment 193975


----------



## terri

Goudse kaas sounds so much nicer than plain old "cheese toast" - which my husband is a fan of for breakfast sometimes.   He broils it.

Gouda, and smoked gouda, can be divine!


----------



## Mike Drone

Someone ate the 4th of July cake while I was cooling it before frosting.  I am on strike.


----------



## Space Face

I had some curry shots from earlier this year but I can't find them any where.  Bummer.


----------



## limr

terri said:


> Goudse kaas sounds so much nicer than plain old "cheese toast" - which my husband is a fan of for breakfast sometimes.   He broils it.
> 
> Gouda, and smoked gouda, can be divine!



Interesting. Is this a regionalism? I call it 'grilled cheese.'

I remember in my first few months in Istanbul being invited for "tea and toast" (or 'tost' in Turkish). That's when I realized that 'tost' was actually a grilled cheese, and quite tasty, too. The Turks have some really yummy street food.


----------



## Space Face

We just call it toasted cheese.


----------



## Ron Evers

Supper tonight.


----------



## Don Kondra

Did you have garlic toast with that Ron ? 

Cabbage rolls !



 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Mike Drone

Ron Evers said:


> Supper tonight.





Don Kondra said:


> Did you have garlic toast with that Ron ?
> 
> Cabbage rolls !
> 
> Cheers, Don



Mmm those both look good.  The wife just informed me that I am having spaghetti for dinner.  =]


----------



## CherylL

gk fotografie said:


> I cook for the two of us almost every day, although very little Dutch cuisine that mainly consists of many types of cabbage, gravy, well-filled soups from the time when a lot of heavy labor was done and there were quite cold winters. I don't have the habit of photographing my dishes, I've done food photography for 30 years on a regular basis. I guess my last serious photo in this area must have been in 2008, maybe just put a camera next to the kitchen table for this food thread.
> 
> Since 1989 we live in the area where the original Gouda cheese comes from, the city of Gouda is less than 6 kilometers away, that's about 3.75 miles. I like all kinds of cheeses, as long as it's not blue cheese, starting my day with 'Goudse kaas' is still the best.
> View attachment 193975



Looks good!  My Turkish daughter had cheese on toast every morning for breakfast.


----------



## CherylL

Almond, cream cheese pound cakes with raspberry sauce.  These are a pain to make to get the ingredients evenly distributed.  The good thing is they freeze well.


 

Pear and blue cheese with home made croutons and honey mustard dressing.


 

Thanksgiving pumpkin pie


 

I made this last Christmas.  Banana cake by scratch and I made the chocolate trees. First time using the can spray for the green.  




Flat bread pizza.  Sun-dried tomato, garlic, spinach, cheese.  I make this often for myself.  Husband usually has meat on the grill.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goudse kaas sounds so much nicer than plain old "cheese toast" - which my husband is a fan of for breakfast sometimes.   He broils it.
> 
> Gouda, and smoked gouda, can be divine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Is this a regionalism? I call it 'grilled cheese.'
> 
> I remember in my first few months in Istanbul being invited for "tea and toast" (or 'tost' in Turkish). That's when I realized that 'tost' was actually a grilled cheese, and quite tasty, too. The Turks have some really yummy street food.
Click to expand...

It's grilled cheese here, too -  if it's an entire cooked sandwich.   Looking at gk foto's picture again, I now see another piece of bread to the side, which does look like it's going to be grilled cheese - if he cooked it.   With a single slice of bread layered with cheese like that, and broiled, here it would be called "cheese toast."   I find it nasty, since only the top of the bread and the cheese itself gets that nice char - the bottom of the bread stays soft.   ewww!


----------



## terri

Mike Drone said:


> Someone ate the 4th of July cake while I was cooling it before frosting.  I am on strike.


Respect - we have none here, Captain!!!


----------



## terri

Cheryl, your food looks fantastic - especially that flatbread pizza.   YUM!

Lot of good cooks around here, it seems.


----------



## Ron Evers

Don Kondra said:


> Did you have garlic toast with that Ron ?
> 
> Cabbage rolls !
> 
> View attachment 194001
> 
> Cheers, Don




Not this time Don, 32C out so not going to add heat to the house.  Cabbage rolls look good.


----------



## Ron Evers

CherylL said:


> Almond, cream cheese pound cakes with raspberry sauce.  These are a pain to make to get the ingredients evenly distributed.  The good thing is they freeze well.
> View attachment 194007
> 
> Pear and blue cheese with home made croutons and honey mustard dressing.
> View attachment 194008
> 
> Thanksgiving pumpkin pie
> View attachment 194009
> 
> I made this last Christmas.  Banana cake by scratch and I made the chocolate trees. First time using the can spray for the green.
> View attachment 194010
> 
> Flat bread pizza.  Sun-dried tomato, garlic, spinach, cheese.  I make this often for myself.  Husband usually has meat on the grill.
> View attachment 194012
> View attachment 194013




Love pears & blue cheese but not sure honey mustard goes with it.  I do make my own honey mustard.


----------



## CherylL

Ron Evers said:


> Love pears & blue cheese but not sure honey mustard goes with it.  I do make my own honey mustard.



What would be a good dressing?  I've only had it with the honey mustard and trying to think of an alternative.


----------



## CherylL

Don Kondra said:


> Did you have garlic toast with that Ron ?
> 
> Cabbage rolls !
> 
> View attachment 194001
> 
> Cheers, Don



Love cabbage rolls.  I quit eating pork and thought about using ground turkey.  I do make an exception every Christmas.  My daughter's inlaws make an old family recipe Galunke (sp?)  The mixture is pork cabbage rolls in a large pot with layers of bacon and shredded beef, tomatoes and lots of spices.


----------



## SquarePeg

Took the day off from cooking yesterday and enjoyed a nice late lunch/early dinner at the local pub which has a big tent for shade and a lively atmosphere with music and well spaced tables.  Hope it’s ok to post restaurant food? 

Marinated steak tips with fried onion rings and garlic mashed potatoes (decided to use all my daily calories in one meal!)





Chicken fajitas on a sizzling platter.  Served with all the fixings.




And of course, a nice martini for dessert.


----------



## limr

CherylL said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love pears & blue cheese but not sure honey mustard goes with it.  I do make my own honey mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be a good dressing?  I've only had it with the honey mustard and trying to think of an alternative.
Click to expand...


I dunno, honey mustard sounds yummy with the pears and blue cheese. I love sweet and salty together, and have always loved mustard with fruit. When I make my own, I tend to go heavier on the mustard than the honey.


----------



## Mike Drone

SquarePeg said:


> Took the day off from cooking yesterday and enjoyed a nice late lunch/early dinner at the local pub which has a big tent for shade and a lively atmosphere with music and well spaced tables.  Hope it’s ok to post restaurant food?
> 
> Marinated steak tips with fried onion rings and garlic mashed potatoes (decided to use all my daily calories in one meal!)
> View attachment 194036
> 
> Chicken fajitas on a sizzling platter.  Served with all the fixings.
> View attachment 194035
> 
> And of course, a nice martini for dessert.
> View attachment 194037



Mmm that looks good.

Had cereal for breakfast.  I don't usually have cereal for breakfast but my daughter and I are in a competition to see who can eat a box of cereal first.  Made Irish soda bread.  I am thinking about making a pie later.


----------



## Ron Evers

Supper tonight was spicy garlic ginger pork.  
.


----------



## Ron Evers

CherylL said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love pears & blue cheese but not sure honey mustard goes with it.  I do make my own honey mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be a good dressing?  I've only had it with the honey mustard and trying to think of an alternative.
Click to expand...



I am thinking no dressing.


----------



## Ron Evers

SquarePeg said:


> Took the day off from cooking yesterday and enjoyed a nice late lunch/early dinner at the local pub which has a big tent for shade and a lively atmosphere with music and well spaced tables.  Hope it’s ok to post restaurant food?
> 
> Marinated steak tips with fried onion rings and garlic mashed potatoes (decided to use all my daily calories in one meal!)
> View attachment 194036
> 
> Chicken fajitas on a sizzling platter.  Served with all the fixings.
> View attachment 194035
> 
> And of course, a nice martini for dessert.
> View attachment 194037



Not @ Cheers I expect.


----------



## Ron Evers

limr said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love pears & blue cheese but not sure honey mustard goes with it.  I do make my own honey mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be a good dressing?  I've only had it with the honey mustard and trying to think of an alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno, honey mustard sounds yummy with the pears and blue cheese. I love sweet and salty together, and have always loved mustard with fruit. When I make my own, I tend to go heavier on the mustard than the honey.
Click to expand...



I go heavy on the mustard in my boiled dressing with a bit of ginger & very hot ground chilies.


----------



## terri

My husband made dinner tonight.   Slow baked salmon, with minced ginger in soy sauce.  The broccoli is stir fried with minced garlic in grape seed oil, with a sauce of sesame oil, chili garlic paste and dry sherry.  
It sounds complicated, but he's done it so often he can do it blindfolded.


----------



## limr

Damnit, I am hungry again!


----------



## RowdyRay

CherylL said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love pears & blue cheese but not sure honey mustard goes with it.  I do make my own honey mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be a good dressing?  I've only had it with the honey mustard and trying to think of an alternative.
Click to expand...


Well.... I've made numerous pizzas with similar combos. The best was with pears, Gorgonzola and caramelized onions. Drizzled with a balsamic vinegar/brown sugar reduction. Grilled pears are fantastic filled with blue cheese. Even better with a little of the above drizzled on them.

Mustard is vinegar based, and why it works well with this type of combo. Think Vinaigrette. Some store bought may work. Or Google vinegar reductions. Everyone's taste buds are different. Have fun.


----------



## gk fotografie

CherylL said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cook for the two of us almost every day, although very little Dutch cuisine that mainly consists of many types of cabbage, gravy, well-filled soups from the time when a lot of heavy labor was done and there were quite cold winters. I don't have the habit of photographing my dishes, I've done food photography for 30 years on a regular basis. I guess my last serious photo in this area must have been in 2008, maybe just put a camera next to the kitchen table for this food thread.
> 
> Since 1989 we live in the area where the original Gouda cheese comes from, the city of Gouda is less than 6 kilometers away, that's about 3.75 miles. I like all kinds of cheeses, as long as it's not blue cheese, starting my day with 'Goudse kaas' is still the best.
> View attachment 193975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!  My Turkish daughter had cheese on toast every morning for breakfast.
Click to expand...




terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goudse kaas sounds so much nicer than plain old "cheese toast" - which my husband is a fan of for breakfast sometimes.   He broils it.
> 
> Gouda, and smoked gouda, can be divine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Is this a regionalism? I call it 'grilled cheese.'
> 
> I remember in my first few months in Istanbul being invited for "tea and toast" (or 'tost' in Turkish). That's when I realized that 'tost' was actually a grilled cheese, and quite tasty, too. The Turks have some really yummy street food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's grilled cheese here, too -  if it's an entire cooked sandwich.   Looking at gk foto's picture again, I now see another piece of bread to the side, which does look like it's going to be grilled cheese - if he cooked it.   With a single slice of bread layered with cheese like that, and broiled, here it would be called "cheese toast."   I find it nasty, since only the top of the bread and the cheese itself gets that nice char - the bottom of the bread stays soft.   ewww!
Click to expand...


I think that's typically British, cheese with toast, the Dutch barely eat toast and certainly not for breakfast, I think we're much more French oriented with baguette, pistolet, crouissant. But, nevertheless we've something much better, although we never eat this in the morning, but for lunch or in the afternoon, namely TOSTI (in Belgium and France where it was invented a century ago it's called croque-monsieur) for which we take 2 square shaped slices of "casino" bread, in between enough cheese and ham plus some mustard, put it in a special tosti-toaster or on the fire (gas stove) in a tosti-iron - so both sides of the bread will be toasted - until the cheese is fully melted and the ham is warm. I used to drink a glass of tawny port with my tosti. Over the years, all kinds of variations have been invented and in Belgium they really put everything between those 2 slices of bread.

Maybe it's a strange habit, but we always like to do our toppings between 2 sandwiches at the same time and not on each sandwich separately, so both slices of bread together with the Gouda cheese you see in the picture went straight into my mouth and not into the grill, first.


----------



## gk fotografie

CherylL said:


> Almond, cream cheese pound cakes with raspberry sauce.  These are a pain to make to get the ingredients evenly distributed.  The good thing is they freeze well.
> View attachment 194007
> 
> Pear and blue cheese with home made croutons and honey mustard dressing.
> View attachment 194008
> 
> Thanksgiving pumpkin pie
> View attachment 194009
> 
> I made this last Christmas.  Banana cake by scratch and I made the chocolate trees. First time using the can spray for the green.
> View attachment 194010
> 
> Flat bread pizza.  Sun-dried tomato, garlic, spinach, cheese.  I make this often for myself.  Husband usually has meat on the grill.
> View attachment 194012
> View attachment 194013



The food looks amazing and tasty, your photography is fantastic.


----------



## JTBoeder

Well here is one of the deserts that I make, with only 3 people in the house it lasts about 20 hours.  Was my attempt at Apple Kucken, had family that would make apple coffee cake like this and was tying to recreate it.


----------



## Gardyloo

Food prior to processing






Apples, Washington






Dates, Israel


----------



## Mike Drone

Gardyloo said:


> Food prior to processing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apples, Washington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dates, Israel



It is amazing how much those Washington apples look like Macintosh apples.  I think an apple pie is in order. =]


----------



## gk fotografie

Eaten mussels tonight, new harvest, they're back after a few months of waiting. We kept it simple, the question was whether we could get them and after searching for a while we came across a package of 2 kilos. Dutch mussels, French garlic sauce, Italian white wine and instead of baguettes we increasingly do Turkish pide bread. Simple but delicious!

View attachment 194097


----------



## Mike Drone

Taste better than it looks, Dutch Apple Pie.  Made a cherry pie because the cherries needed to be used and I had some more dough left in the fridge that also needed to be used.  Turns out I am terrible at weaving dough.  I may make some more pie dough and try again... but then I have to go to the store for some fruit, blueberries? Bananas?  Lemon? One thing leads to another...Hmm.


----------



## terri

Mike Drone said:


> Taste better than it looks, Dutch Apple Pie.  Made a cherry pie because the cherries needed to be used and I had some more dough left in the fridge that also needed to be used.  Turns out I am terrible at weaving dough.  I may make some more pie dough and try again... but then I have to go to the store for some fruit, blueberries? Bananas?  Lemon? One thing leads to another...Hmm.


Pie!


----------



## gk fotografie

Breakfast, this morning we shared a small baguette, lettuce mix, boiled egg, snack cucumber, snack tomatoes as we call them, bit of celery and a touch of remoulade sauce.

View attachment 194146


----------



## snowbear

A batch of my jambalaya (chicken & andouille)



Jambalaya by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

and a Deep Fried turkey (not at Thanksgiving)



Not Just for Thanksgiving by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

I don't bake, but MLW does.  Her Cinna-noms (Cinna-bon take-off) before baking and the cream cheese frosting.



Cinnamon Bun by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

and a slice of her cheesecake



cmw3_d750_DSC_2359 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

And, don't you know, hon, you need something to wash it down with! (in my best Bawlmer accent)



baltimore_beer by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## terry_g

Perogies with cheese mushrooms onions peppers spinach tomatoes salsa and hot peppers. Another fast healthy meal.


----------



## Mike Drone

snowbear said:


> A batch of my jambalaya (chicken & andouille)
> 
> 
> 
> Jambalaya by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr
> 
> and a Deep Fried turkey (not at Thanksgiving)
> 
> 
> 
> Not Just for Thanksgiving by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr
> 
> I don't bake, but MLW does.  Her Cinna-noms (Cinna-bon take-off) before baking and the cream cheese frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> Cinnamon Bun by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> and a slice of her cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> cmw3_d750_DSC_2359 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr
> 
> And, don't you know, hon, you need something to wash it down with! (in my best Bawlmer accent)
> 
> 
> 
> baltimore_beer by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr





terry_g said:


> Perogies with cheese mushrooms onions peppers spinach tomatoes salsa and hot peppers. Another fast healthy meal.



That food looks really good.


----------



## RowdyRay

terry_g said:


> Perogies with cheese mushrooms onions peppers spinach tomatoes salsa and hot peppers. Another fast healthy meal.



Interesting. Never even thought of using them in such a way. Perogies weren't something I grew up eating. First experienced them while on a fishing trip to Canada about 15 years ago. Sauteed in butter with a pile of onions. Delicious. The few times I've been lucky enough to find some frozen ones, I did the same. Not complaining but, this gives me some new ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Drone

Made Brownies, also made Angel Food Cake to offset the brownies.  That's how it works right?...


----------



## SquarePeg

Mike Drone said:


> Made Brownies, also made Angel Food Cake to offset the brownies.  That's how it works right?...



Nope.  Everyone knows that salty potato chips offset brownies.


----------



## CherylL

Mike Drone said:


> Taste better than it looks, Dutch Apple Pie.  Made a cherry pie because the cherries needed to be used and I had some more dough left in the fridge that also needed to be used.  Turns out I am terrible at weaving dough.  I may make some more pie dough and try again... but then I have to go to the store for some fruit, blueberries? Bananas?  Lemon? One thing leads to another...Hmm.



How do you keep your leftover dough?  From scratch?  I make my own.  The dough you get at the store has a funny taste to me and I must be allergic to the preservative because I feel a little ill after eating.  My Uncle made the best blackberry scratch pies.  When he was very ill, he switched to store bought dough and I didn't have the heart to tell him I couldn't eat.  A month before he died he made me a pie.  My Aunt said he was weak, but determined to make a pie for me.  I had been making them meals and dropping off and he wanted to return the favor.


----------



## CherylL

Zucchini and carrot muffin.


----------



## Mike Drone

CherylL said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taste better than it looks, Dutch Apple Pie.  Made a cherry pie because the cherries needed to be used and I had some more dough left in the fridge that also needed to be used.  Turns out I am terrible at weaving dough.  I may make some more pie dough and try again... but then I have to go to the store for some fruit, blueberries? Bananas?  Lemon? One thing leads to another...Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you keep your leftover dough?  From scratch?  I make my own.  The dough you get at the store has a funny taste to me and I must be allergic to the preservative because I feel a little ill after eating.  My Uncle made the best blackberry scratch pies.  When he was very ill, he switched to store bought dough and I didn't have the heart to tell him I couldn't eat.  A month before he died he made me a pie.  My Aunt said he was weak, but determined to make a pie for me.  I had been making them meals and dropping off and he wanted to return the favor.
Click to expand...


I make make own dough from scratch.  Once I learned how to make dough I never went back to store bought.  I prefer homemade.  If there is any left over I keep it in the fridge but will use it within a day or so.  If I do not use it in that time frame I throw it away and make more.  I think I may make a white cake right now.  I am in a frosting mood.  I shot a lot of pictures yesterday but can not find my graduated cylinders.  I ordered them and will be making a cake until they get here tomorrow.


----------



## Space Face

Some home made Scottish tablet I did earlier this year.  First attempt.

**quick phone snap**


----------



## Space Face

A home made 'restaurant style' (special method used to get the restaurant/take away taste) Chicken Rogan and plain, coriander and coriander and chili Naan Breads ( slightly over done on a couple).  I love Indian food and really enjoy cooking it too.

**quick phone snaps**


----------



## Space Face

These are a couple from my daughters wedding a year and a half ago.  She's a very, very fussy eater so at the top table for her wedding dinner she had the extremely exotic macaroni and cheese and garlic bread, while I had the prime roast beef, Yorkshire Pudding and veg.

**quick phone snaps**


----------



## Space Face

Afternoon tea, well hot chocolate actually.  From a diner while we were away in the Motorhome (RV to you lot across the pond) last summer.  Damn fine it was too.

**quick phone snap**


----------



## Mike Drone

CherylL said:


> Zucchini and carrot muffin.  View attachment 194242



I have always wanted to try Zucchini muffins.  They have always intrigued me but I have yet to experience them.


----------



## terri

CherylL said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taste better than it looks, Dutch Apple Pie.  Made a cherry pie because the cherries needed to be used and I had some more dough left in the fridge that also needed to be used.  Turns out I am terrible at weaving dough.  I may make some more pie dough and try again... but then I have to go to the store for some fruit, blueberries? Bananas?  Lemon? One thing leads to another...Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you keep your leftover dough?  From scratch?  I make my own.  The dough you get at the store has a funny taste to me and I must be allergic to the preservative because I feel a little ill after eating.  My Uncle made the best blackberry scratch pies.  When he was very ill, he switched to store bought dough and I didn't have the heart to tell him I couldn't eat.  A month before he died he made me a pie.  My Aunt said he was weak, but determined to make a pie for me.  I had been making them meals and dropping off and he wanted to return the favor.
Click to expand...

Aw, that's a sweet story, Cheryl, though it must have been hard knowing you really couldn't enjoy what he made for you.    

When it comes to baking, I always make dough from scratch.  Bread, muffins, pie dough - whatever.   Can't imagine even trying anything store bought - I just get the feeling it would taste stale and icky.


----------



## limr

Mike Drone said:


> Made Brownies, also made Angel Food Cake to offset the brownies.  That's how it works right?...



If you have the patience for angel food, I will need to post the recipe for the traditional Portuguese sponge cake, pão de ló, for you to try. Yum!




RowdyRay said:


> terry_g said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perogies with cheese mushrooms onions peppers spinach tomatoes salsa and hot peppers. Another fast healthy meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Never even thought of using them in such a way. Perogies weren't something I grew up eating. First experienced them while on a fishing trip to Canada about 15 years ago. Sauteed in butter with a pile of onions. Delicious. The few times I've been lucky enough to find some frozen ones, I did the same. Not complaining but, this gives me some new ideas. Thanks.
Click to expand...


I was introduced to pierogi in Pittsburgh many years ago (I still say the Bloomfield Tavern has some of the best I have ever had), and by many a Polish student since then. This recipe is a bit too far from traditional preparations for my tastes, but there are definitely variations to the onion sauté or the filling.


----------



## RowdyRay

Mike Drone said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zucchini and carrot muffin.  View attachment 194242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to try Zucchini muffins.  They have always intrigued me but I have yet to experience them.
Click to expand...


Have you made zucchini bread? Just put it into muffin tins. Adjust the baking time, of course. That's really all it is. 

If you haven't, I'd suggest starting with the bread. Much less fuss and mess. Find a recipe you and the family likes (there's a ton out there) and go from there.


----------



## Mike Drone

limr said:


> If you have the patience for angel food, I will need to post the recipe for the traditional Portuguese sponge cake, pão de ló, for you to try. Yum!



I looked it up and am interested, it looks good.  Is there really only three ingredients?  I am going to try behind the scenes so as not to embarrass myself.  I have added it to my list.




RowdyRay said:


> Have you made zucchini bread? Just put it into muffin tins. Adjust the baking time, of course. That's really all it is.
> 
> If you haven't, I'd suggest starting with the bread. Much less fuss and mess. Find a recipe you and the family likes (there's a ton out there) and go from there.



I have not, it is something I have always wanted to try.  I may have to find some here in the immediate future.


----------



## RowdyRay

Several expressed what to do with the left over pie dough. You rolled it out to the perfect thickness. Cut the excess off after fitting it into a pie tin/pan. And don't want to throw it a way. I get that. 

Place all those oddball shaped pieces on a cookie sheet. Brush with melted butter or margarine and sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar. Bake along with the pie. Just not as long. We'd fight over it as kids. Sometimes more so than the actual pie. Depending on the pie. My kids did too. Give it a try.


----------



## limr

Mike Drone said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the patience for angel food, I will need to post the recipe for the traditional Portuguese sponge cake, pão de ló, for you to try. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked it up and am interested, it looks good.  Is there really only three ingredients?  I am going to try behind the scenes so as not to embarrass myself.  I have added it to my list.
Click to expand...


The basic recipe is just the three ingredients, but the main variation is to include lemon or orange zest.

Most of the recipes call for the eggs to be beaten whole, but that's not really the way to do it if you want a nice fluffy cake. Separate the eggs, add all the stuff to the yolks, and beat the whites separately and fold them gently into the rest of the batter.

I will dig my mother's recipe and post it.


----------



## Ron Evers

Space Face said:


> These are a couple from my daughters wedding a year and a half ago.  She's a very, very fussy eater so at the top table for her wedding dinner she had the extremely exotic macaroni and cheese and garlic bread, while I had the prime roast beef, Yorkshire Pudding and veg.
> 
> **quick phone snaps**
> 
> View attachment 194250
> 
> View attachment 194255



That roast beef looks sooo good.


----------



## Ron Evers

Got up @ 5:15 this morning to make bread while it was still cool outside.

Made with 30% whole wheat & rye flour & 70% white flour.


----------



## Space Face

Ron Evers said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are a couple from my daughters wedding a year and a half ago.  She's a very, very fussy eater so at the top table for her wedding dinner she had the extremely exotic macaroni and cheese and garlic bread, while I had the prime roast beef, Yorkshire Pudding and veg.
> 
> **quick phone snaps**
> 
> View attachment 194250
> 
> View attachment 194255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That roast beef looks sooo good.
Click to expand...



Oh, it was and bloody well should have been too, considering what I paid for it


----------



## limr

@Mike Drone

So I couldn't find the hand-written recipe that my mother followed. It's around here somewhere, and if I find it in the next day or so, I'll post it, mostly because that's the one that I know is tried and true.

Most of the recipes vary in number of eggs used, and as I said, many of them online call for the eggs to be beaten together, but that's if you want the denser version of it. If you want the nice fluffy version, the the yolks and whites are done separately. The key is to make sure the whites are folded *very* gently into the yolk/sugar/flour mixture, a little bit at a time.

Here's a picture of the recipe from my Portuguese cook book (don't worry, it's in English  ):





Clearly this was written for a more 'old-school' sort of kitchen - we always used the Kitchen Aid to beat the eggs, not a whisk. None of us had the stamina to beat egg whites by hand! 


And here's a link to a similar recipe, with slightly different proportions but similar procedures:
Portuguese Sponge Cake - Pao de Lo | DianasDesserts.com

I personally would go with the proportions in the image - the recipe in the link calls for more sugar and flour, and I think that makes it too sweet. It's one of the things I liked about this cake, that it's not super sweet.

Also, none of them mention the zest. My mother would usually use the zest from one whole orange and add it to the yolks. We also tended to use vanilla extract rather than almond as another variation.

This cake was a staple for Christmas, and for a few years, she would make this recipe as a sheet cake instead of a round tube cake. There was homemade vanilla and chocolate pudding between layers, and homemade whipped cream as the frosting. Sometimes sliced strawberries also made it between layers.

Sooooooo want cake now!!


----------



## Space Face

Sounds a bit like out Victoria sponge cake.


----------



## terri

Ron Evers said:


> Got up @ 5:15 this morning to make bread while it was still cool outside.
> 
> Made with 30% whole wheat & rye flour & 70% white flour.
> 
> View attachment 194278


Ron, those loaves are beautiful!   I can only imagine how your kitchen smelled this morning - baked bread and coffee.   I'm giddy!


----------



## terri

limr said:


> @Mike Drone
> 
> So I couldn't find the hand-written recipe that my mother followed. It's around here somewhere, and if I find it in the next day or so, I'll post it, mostly because that's the one that I know is tried and true.
> 
> Most of the recipes vary in number of eggs used, and as I said, many of them online call for the eggs to be beaten together, but that's if you want the denser version of it. If you want the nice fluffy version, the the yolks and whites are done separately. The key is to make sure the whites are folded *very* gently into the yolk/sugar/flour mixture, a little bit at a time.
> 
> Here's a picture of the recipe from my Portuguese cook book (don't worry, it's in English  ):
> 
> View attachment 194299
> 
> Clearly this was written for a more 'old-school' sort of kitchen - we always used the Kitchen Aid to beat the eggs, not a whisk. None of us had the stamina to beat egg whites by hand!
> 
> 
> And here's a link to a similar recipe, with slightly different proportions but similar procedures:
> Portuguese Sponge Cake - Pao de Lo | DianasDesserts.com
> 
> I personally would go with the proportions in the image - the recipe in the link calls for more sugar and flour, and I think that makes it too sweet. It's one of the things I liked about this cake, that it's not super sweet.
> 
> Also, none of them mention the zest. My mother would usually use the zest from one whole orange and add it to the yolks. We also tended to use vanilla extract rather than almond as another variation.
> 
> This cake was a staple for Christmas, and for a few years, she would make this recipe as a sheet cake instead of a round tube cake. There was homemade vanilla and chocolate pudding between layers, and homemade whipped cream as the frosting. Sometimes sliced strawberries also made it between layers.
> 
> Sooooooo want cake now!!


Yum!!    

Agree with you about the whisk for stiff egg whites - heck, no!   Our forebears in the kitchen were sturdy in stock - with extra strong arms.


----------



## Ron Evers

Supper tonight, chicken stir-fry.


----------



## Ron Evers

terri said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got up @ 5:15 this morning to make bread while it was still cool outside.
> 
> Made with 30% whole wheat & rye flour & 70% white flour.
> 
> View attachment 194278
> 
> 
> 
> Ron, those loaves are beautiful!   I can only imagine how your kitchen smelled this morning - baked bread and coffee.   I'm giddy!
Click to expand...



Thanks Terri, I always love the smell of baked goods.


----------



## Mike Drone

Ron Evers said:


> Supper tonight, chicken stir-fry.
> 
> View attachment 194314



Your bread and stir fry look good.  =]

@limr I was going to start it earlier but all I have is a bundt pan with a removable bottom.  I need to go buy a smooth tube cake/bundt pan.  Preferably one that is 12 cups or more. =]


----------



## Mike Drone

Spiced pumpkin bread upon request. =]


----------



## Space Face

Ron Evers said:


> Supper tonight, chicken stir-fry.
> 
> View attachment 194314




I'd eat that.


----------



## Warhorse

Smoked this fatty, along with a brisket on the 4th of July this year.


----------



## Warhorse

Here's a shot of the brisket!


----------



## Mike Drone

Warhorse said:


> Smoked this fatty, along with a brisket on the 4th of July this year.
> 
> View attachment 194332





Warhorse said:


> Here's a shot of the brisket!
> 
> View attachment 194333



Those both look good. =]


----------



## RowdyRay

Warhorse said:


> Smoked this fatty, along with a brisket on the 4th of July this year.
> 
> View attachment 194332



OOH! A bacon weave even. Both look great. Somebody knows their way around a smoker. What kind of smoker?


----------



## Warhorse

RowdyRay said:


> View attachment 194332


 What kind of smoker?[/QUOTE]

I was lazy and used a Master Built electric smoker for these, I much prefer the taste when using my 22" Weber Smokey Mountain, but it requires more attention vs the electric.
My wife makes, and prepares the rub for the brisket, and weaves the bacon for the fatty, I'm in charge of the smoker.


----------



## Mike Drone

I would like to get a smoker but the family is not big on that type of cooking.  =\


----------



## RowdyRay

Warhorse said:


> I was lazy and used a Master Built electric smoker for these, I much prefer the taste when using my 22" Weber Smokey Mountain, but it requires more attention vs the electric.
> 
> My wife makes, and prepares the rub for the brisket, and weaves the bacon for the fatty, I'm in charge of the smoker.



Totally understand. Have several myself. For the same reasons. A 36" Smokey Mountain vertical propane smoker. Heavily modified now, and used mostly for sausage making, but great for longer smokes. It'll hold steady temps for hours. The other is a Chargriller Akorn. Their version of the "Big Green Egg". It can be whatever you want it to be. Grill, pizza maker, smoker..... Awesome unit. Prefer the taste as well but, requires much more baby sitting.

The smoking gurus will disagree with me. Doesn't matter how you got there.....as long as everyone involved is happy with the results.


----------



## Mike Drone

Made banana bread.  Looked like the pumpkin bread above...  Have went out for food last couple of nights.  Nothing to exciting here. =]


----------



## limr

Mmm, banana bread.

I won't have the chance to do any proper cooking for a few weeks. Going to try for a last hurrah on Thursday. I'll post pictures if it's any good.


----------



## RowdyRay

Mike Drone said:


> I would like to get a smoker but the family is not big on that type of cooking.  =\



You don't do any grilling? Not much harder.


----------



## Mike Drone

RowdyRay said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to get a smoker but the family is not big on that type of cooking.  =\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do any grilling? Not much harder.
Click to expand...


We grill almost everyday but the wife does not like smoky flavors, when I try to buy a smoker.  I am not going to pretend to understand.


----------



## RowdyRay

Mike Drone said:


> Made banana bread.  Looked like the pumpkin bread above...  Have went out for food last couple of nights.  Nothing to exciting here. =]



Funny you bring this up. Had a craving for banana bread. Picked up some bananas today. It'll be a bit for pics. I like to leave a couple on the counter for several days until really brown. The flavor of the bread is so much more intense.


----------



## RowdyRay

Mike Drone said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to get a smoker but the family is not big on that type of cooking.  =\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do any grilling? Not much harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We grill almost everyday but the wife does not like smoky flavors, when I try to buy a smoker.  I am not going to pretend to understand.
Click to expand...


And I won't pretend to be confused. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Mike Drone

I have not had a lot of time baking.  Come on forum members, show us your gummy bears, worms.


----------



## limr

Okay, here is my latest attempt of my latest obsession, shakshuka:


----------



## Space Face

limr said:


> Okay, here is my latest attempt of my latest obsession, shakshuka:
> 
> View attachment 194679



Never heard of that.


----------



## Space Face

Space Face said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here is my latest attempt of my latest obsession, shakshuka:
> 
> View attachment 194679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that.
Click to expand...


OK, I just Googled it.  I've not tried a lot of Arabian food but I'd eat that.  Yours looks lovely.


----------



## limr

Space Face said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here is my latest attempt of my latest obsession, shakshuka:
> 
> View attachment 194679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I just Googled it.  I've not tried a lot of Arabian food but I'd eat that.  Yours looks lovely.
Click to expand...


Give it a try - there are many variations. Here's what I do (mind you, I'm just cooking for myself, so proportions are for one serving):

1) garlic and onions - saute in olive oil. I've been known to also include bell peppers and zucchini.
2) add spices - typical spice profile: cumin, paprika, black or red pepper, a bit of cayenne, ginger, and a dash of cinnamon and/or allspice (a dash of pumpkin pie spice would do) - but basically, you can adjust based on your tastes.
3) when they start to stick, add some liquid from the tomatoes or some stock. Scrape with a wooden spatula, let cook down. You can repeat this process a couple of times. It helps to really infuse the flavors into the garlic and onion, which creates a good base for the sauce.
4) stir in the tomatoes (for just myself, I usually use a 12-oz can of chopped tomatoes.) Stove on medium heat.
5) salt and pepper, maybe a dash or two more of the spice blend.
6) let it cook down
7) when there's still some liquid left, make dents for two eggs. Crack eggs into the tomato sauce. Salt and pepper. Cover the pan with a lid to keep the heat in. This will help cook the whites fast enough so the yolks stay runny. Most recipes call for a few minutes under a broiler, but I find the lid works better to keep the yolks runny, and it's easier. Just make sure the lid is the right size to trap the heat.
8) A minute or two before you think the eggs are ready, add the cheese. The original calls for feta, which is typical since this sort of white goat cheese is much more common in the Middle East. I like feta, but have also tried it with mozzarella and also some chevre. Goat cheese definitely balances the traditional spice profile, but there's room for experimenting with your favorite cheese. In the version above, I've added some shredded parmesan on top at the end.

Scoop it out into a bowl and enjoy!


----------



## Space Face

I may well give that a go. Thank you.


----------



## limr

Space Face said:


> I may well give that a go. Thank you.



Let us know how it goes if you try it. And, of course there will have to be pictures


----------



## Space Face

limr said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may well give that a go. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it goes if you try it. And, of course there will have to be pictures
Click to expand...


Oh, definitely. If I do one I'll take a snap or two.


----------



## Mike Drone

That looks really good limr.  I am going to have to try that.  After I make Pao de lo first of course.  =]

I had a picture for my last post but I cannot find it at the moment.


----------



## Original katomi

We have been having the Hello Fresh boxes for the last month or so. Now Mrs is ordering in basic ingredients so we can try our own ideas


----------



## gk fotografie

We're not really into lunch, usually some fruit or croissant with a glass of milk, in the winter sometimes a bowl of soup and in the summer a pimped (German) kartoffelsalat with lettuce/arugula mix, cucumber, pickle, snack tomatoes, celery, small sour onions, eggs, pine and sunflower seeds.

This week I'm going to make some nice Indonesian and Surinamese dishes, I still find it difficult when I've cooked and we sit at the table to take pictures of the dish, side dishes and so on, usually I forget and then somewhere halfway I think: I should have taken a snapshot. Really hope I don't forget this week.

View attachment 194705


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@gk fotografie Our cucumbers are really coming quickly. Nothing is as refreshing as a freshly picked cucumber with maybe just a sprinkle of salt.


----------



## Mike Drone

They cucumbers that were planted a few months ago are also growing really fast.  =]


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Okay, here is my latest attempt of my latest obsession, shakshuka:
> 
> View attachment 194679


That looks absolutely delicious.   Yum!!!


----------



## terri

I made penne a la checca Saturday night.   I have 2 tomato plants in big pots out on the deck, and my usual assortment of herbs growing, so it's almost a home-grown dish.  

Basically, I blanch 5-6 tomatoes, which makes peeling and seeding them a breeze.  I chop them up, and sprinkle with kosher salt while they drain a bit in a colander.  

While that's happening, a big pot of salted water is coming to a boil, enough for a half a pound (8 ounces) of penne pasta.  (Serves 2.)

While the penne cooks, I mince up 3-4 cloves of garlic - depending on taste.   I like it garlicky.   Then chop my fresh herbs -  again, personal tastes, but I like lots of basil, oregano, and flat-leaf parsley.  

Once the penne is drained, after a few shakes in the colander it goes right back into the pot.   I drop in the fresh garlic over the pasta, drizzle in olive oil, and stir it gently.   The heat from the pot softens the garlic in a minute or two.   Then I sprinkle in all the chopped herbs, add more olive oil and stir some more.   Then add the tomatoes, stirring again.  By this time, a luscious bit of saucy goodness has developed.   Fresh ground pepper and salt to taste, then into the bowls.  A pound of penne will serve 4, so it's easy to adjust.

You can also add small bites of room-temperature fresh mozzarella, or buffalo mozzarella, or even grated parmesan, but usually I don't bother.

I should have taken a picture, but by the time I thought about it, the bowl was empty.   

Goes great with a salad and a bottle of red wine, preferably chianti.


----------



## Space Face

terri said:


> I made penne a la checca Saturday night.   I have 2 tomato plants in big pots out on the deck, and my usual assortment of herbs growing, so it's almost a home-grown dish.
> 
> Basically, I blanch 5-6 tomatoes, which makes peeling and seeding them a breeze.  I chop them up, and sprinkle with kosher salt while they drain a bit in a colander.
> 
> While that's happening, a big pot of salted water is coming to a boil, enough for a half a pound (8 ounces) of penne pasta.  (Serves 2.)
> 
> While the penne cooks, I mince up 3-4 cloves of garlic - depending on taste.   I like it garlicky.   Then chop my fresh herbs -  again, personal tastes, but I like lots of basil, oregano, and flat-leaf parsley.
> 
> Once the penne is drained, after a few shakes in the colander it goes right back into the pot.   I drop in the fresh garlic over the pasta, drizzle in olive oil, and stir it gently.   The heat from the pot softens the garlic in a minute or two.   Then I sprinkle in all the chopped herbs, add more olive oil and stir some more.   Then add the tomatoes, stirring again.  By this time, a luscious bit of saucy goodness has developed.   Fresh ground pepper and salt to taste, then into the bowls.  A pound of penne will serve 4, so it's easy to adjust.
> 
> You can also add small bites of room-temperature fresh mozzarella, or buffalo mozzarella, or even grated parmesan, but usually I don't bother.
> 
> I should have taken a picture, but by the time I thought about it, the bowl was empty.
> 
> Goes great with a salad and a bottle of red wine, preferably chianti.



I see you mention kosher salt and I've seen many American TV food programs mention it.  I'm unfamiliar with what it exactly is and what the advantages, if any, of using are.


----------



## Mike Drone

I am going to microwave a hamburger....  I let you know how long I glow.  I highly dislike pre-made frozen food.  Daughter challenge.  She is going to be the end of me.  =]


----------



## terri

Space Face said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made penne a la checca Saturday night.   I have 2 tomato plants in big pots out on the deck, and my usual assortment of herbs growing, so it's almost a home-grown dish.
> 
> Basically, I blanch 5-6 tomatoes, which makes peeling and seeding them a breeze.  I chop them up, and sprinkle with kosher salt while they drain a bit in a colander.
> 
> While that's happening, a big pot of salted water is coming to a boil, enough for a half a pound (8 ounces) of penne pasta.  (Serves 2.)
> 
> While the penne cooks, I mince up 3-4 cloves of garlic - depending on taste.   I like it garlicky.   Then chop my fresh herbs -  again, personal tastes, but I like lots of basil, oregano, and flat-leaf parsley.
> 
> Once the penne is drained, after a few shakes in the colander it goes right back into the pot.   I drop in the fresh garlic over the pasta, drizzle in olive oil, and stir it gently.   The heat from the pot softens the garlic in a minute or two.   Then I sprinkle in all the chopped herbs, add more olive oil and stir some more.   Then add the tomatoes, stirring again.  By this time, a luscious bit of saucy goodness has developed.   Fresh ground pepper and salt to taste, then into the bowls.  A pound of penne will serve 4, so it's easy to adjust.
> 
> You can also add small bites of room-temperature fresh mozzarella, or buffalo mozzarella, or even grated parmesan, but usually I don't bother.
> 
> I should have taken a picture, but by the time I thought about it, the bowl was empty.
> 
> Goes great with a salad and a bottle of red wine, preferably chianti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you mention kosher salt and I've seen many American TV food programs mention it.  I'm unfamiliar with what it exactly is and what the advantages, if any, of using are.
Click to expand...

It's a very coarse salt, and sea salt is very similar so can be used instead.   It has a lighter flavor than regular table salt and generally, less is used.   "Kosher" is a name given to it because of the way meats are prepared in the Jewish tradition - large salt crystals like this draw out liquids, and meat is considered "kosher" when the blood from meat is drawn in this way.   When I use them over fresh, ripe tomatoes, they help draw out the water from the tomatoes.   Same action for different recipes.


----------



## terri

Mike Drone said:


> I am going to microwave a hamburger....  I let you know how long I glow.  I highly dislike pre-made frozen food.  Daughter challenge.  She is going to be the end of me.  =]


Sounds....not yummy.   If you're going to have a burger, a grill is the best, I agree!   Otherwise, veggie burgers in a frying pan will do.   

I've actually gotten quite used to the Beyond Meat burgers in the frying pan.   Slap them on a bun, load 'em with the usual condiments and they're not bad at all!


----------



## Mike Drone

terri said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to microwave a hamburger....  I let you know how long I glow.  I highly dislike pre-made frozen food.  Daughter challenge.  She is going to be the end of me.  =]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds....not yummy.   If you're going to have a burger, a grill is the best, I agree!   Otherwise, veggie burgers in a frying pan will do.
> 
> I've actually gotten quite used to the Beyond Meat burgers in the frying pan.   Slap them on a bun, load 'em with the usual condiments and they're not bad at all!
Click to expand...


I did not get that choice...  I won't do that again...


----------



## terri

Oh dear.    

Well...enjoy!    *cough*    Got a beer ready to swill it down with?


----------



## limr

terri said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to microwave a hamburger....  I let you know how long I glow.  I highly dislike pre-made frozen food.  Daughter challenge.  She is going to be the end of me.  =]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds....not yummy.   If you're going to have a burger, a grill is the best, I agree!   Otherwise, veggie burgers in a frying pan will do.
> 
> I've actually gotten quite used to the Beyond Meat burgers in the frying pan.   Slap them on a bun, load 'em with the usual condiments and they're not bad at all!
Click to expand...


I haven't had a meat burger in...gosh, over 25 years. In a pinch when I just need to get something down my gullet, I will microwave a veggie patty, but yeah, even veggie burgers are better with a bit of a sear, whether that's on a skillet or a grill. I haven't been able to find the Beyond Burgers in a supermarket around here, but I'm not done with my research  In the meantime, Dr.Praeger makes a veggie burger that's pretty good.


----------



## limr

Mike Drone said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to microwave a hamburger....  I let you know how long I glow.  I highly dislike pre-made frozen food.  Daughter challenge.  She is going to be the end of me.  =]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds....not yummy.   If you're going to have a burger, a grill is the best, I agree!   Otherwise, veggie burgers in a frying pan will do.
> 
> I've actually gotten quite used to the Beyond Meat burgers in the frying pan.   Slap them on a bun, load 'em with the usual condiments and they're not bad at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not get that choice...  I won't do that again...
Click to expand...



I'm so sorry


----------



## Mike Drone

terri said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Well...enjoy!    *cough*    Got a beer ready to swill it down with?



How'd you know...  I am trying this out....


----------



## limr

Mike Drone said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> Well...enjoy!    *cough*    Got a beer ready to swill it down with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you know...  I am trying this out....
Click to expand...


----------



## Mike Drone

limr said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> Well...enjoy!    *cough*    Got a beer ready to swill it down with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you know...  I am trying this out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh Audrey Hepburn ...  I'm not worthy of that gif...


----------



## RowdyRay

limr said:


> Okay, here is my latest attempt of my latest obsession, shakshuka:
> 
> View attachment 194679



Sorry for the late post. I've been dealing with oppressive heat and humidity. Haven't turned the PC, stove or oven on much. Finally got a break today.

This is another dish I really wanted to try. About a month ago, I ordered tomatoes from a delivery service. They substituted them with cherry tomatoes on the vine. Not what I asked for.....and didn't want them to go to waste. Remembered this video I had seen. (I'll post a link) It's a basic eggs in tomatoes recipe. Can be adapted to anyone's taste. I added a few seasonings to make it more like Shakshuka. The next might lean Italian. Who knows.

Just picked my first tomato of the season. Dad will definitely give me tons of cherry tomatoes. I'll definitely play more. You should too. A great way to use some of your tomatoes.


----------



## Space Face

terri said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made penne a la checca Saturday night.   I have 2 tomato plants in big pots out on the deck, and my usual assortment of herbs growing, so it's almost a home-grown dish.
> 
> Basically, I blanch 5-6 tomatoes, which makes peeling and seeding them a breeze.  I chop them up, and sprinkle with kosher salt while they drain a bit in a colander.
> 
> While that's happening, a big pot of salted water is coming to a boil, enough for a half a pound (8 ounces) of penne pasta.  (Serves 2.)
> 
> While the penne cooks, I mince up 3-4 cloves of garlic - depending on taste.   I like it garlicky.   Then chop my fresh herbs -  again, personal tastes, but I like lots of basil, oregano, and flat-leaf parsley.
> 
> Once the penne is drained, after a few shakes in the colander it goes right back into the pot.   I drop in the fresh garlic over the pasta, drizzle in olive oil, and stir it gently.   The heat from the pot softens the garlic in a minute or two.   Then I sprinkle in all the chopped herbs, add more olive oil and stir some more.   Then add the tomatoes, stirring again.  By this time, a luscious bit of saucy goodness has developed.   Fresh ground pepper and salt to taste, then into the bowls.  A pound of penne will serve 4, so it's easy to adjust.
> 
> You can also add small bites of room-temperature fresh mozzarella, or buffalo mozzarella, or even grated parmesan, but usually I don't bother.
> 
> I should have taken a picture, but by the time I thought about it, the bowl was empty.
> 
> Goes great with a salad and a bottle of red wine, preferably chianti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you mention kosher salt and I've seen many American TV food programs mention it.  I'm unfamiliar with what it exactly is and what the advantages, if any, of using are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a very coarse salt, and sea salt is very similar so can be used instead.   It has a lighter flavor than regular table salt and generally, less is used.   "Kosher" is a name given to it because of the way meats are prepared in the Jewish tradition - large salt crystals like this draw out liquids, and meat is considered "kosher" when the blood from meat is drawn in this way.   When I use them over fresh, ripe tomatoes, they help draw out the water from the tomatoes.   Same action for different recipes.
Click to expand...


Ah, thanks for that.  I knew kosher was  Jewish thing but didn't know how it related to the salt.


----------



## RowdyRay

terri said:


> I made penne a la checca Saturday night.   I have 2 tomato plants in big pots out on the deck, and my usual assortment of herbs growing, so it's almost a home-grown dish.
> 
> Basically, I blanch 5-6 tomatoes, which makes peeling and seeding them a breeze.  I chop them up, and sprinkle with kosher salt while they drain a bit in a colander.
> 
> While that's happening, a big pot of salted water is coming to a boil, enough for a half a pound (8 ounces) of penne pasta.  (Serves 2.)
> 
> While the penne cooks, I mince up 3-4 cloves of garlic - depending on taste.   I like it garlicky.   Then chop my fresh herbs -  again, personal tastes, but I like lots of basil, oregano, and flat-leaf parsley.
> 
> Once the penne is drained, after a few shakes in the colander it goes right back into the pot.   I drop in the fresh garlic over the pasta, drizzle in olive oil, and stir it gently.   The heat from the pot softens the garlic in a minute or two.   Then I sprinkle in all the chopped herbs, add more olive oil and stir some more.   Then add the tomatoes, stirring again.  By this time, a luscious bit of saucy goodness has developed.   Fresh ground pepper and salt to taste, then into the bowls.  A pound of penne will serve 4, so it's easy to adjust.
> 
> You can also add small bites of room-temperature fresh mozzarella, or buffalo mozzarella, or even grated parmesan, but usually I don't bother.
> 
> I should have taken a picture, but by the time I thought about it, the bowl was empty.
> 
> Goes great with a salad and a bottle of red wine, preferably chianti.



Sounds fantastic! I have penne and tomatoes about to come off the vine.....After a BLT. That's been my tradition for nearly 30 years with the first tomatoes. After that all bets are off. Lol. Thanks for a new idea.


----------



## terri

You're welcome!   Let us know if you try it, and like it.  It's easy, and a great way to use several tomatoes at a time.


----------



## gk fotografie

terri said:


> I made penne a la checca Saturday night.   I have 2 tomato plants in big pots out on the deck, and my usual assortment of herbs growing, so it's almost a home-grown dish.
> 
> Basically, I blanch 5-6 tomatoes, which makes peeling and seeding them a breeze.  I chop them up, and sprinkle with kosher salt while they drain a bit in a colander.
> 
> While that's happening, a big pot of salted water is coming to a boil, enough for a half a pound (8 ounces) of penne pasta.  (Serves 2.)
> 
> While the penne cooks, I mince up 3-4 cloves of garlic - depending on taste.   I like it garlicky.   Then chop my fresh herbs -  again, personal tastes, but I like lots of basil, oregano, and flat-leaf parsley.
> 
> Once the penne is drained, after a few shakes in the colander it goes right back into the pot.   I drop in the fresh garlic over the pasta, drizzle in olive oil, and stir it gently.   The heat from the pot softens the garlic in a minute or two.   Then I sprinkle in all the chopped herbs, add more olive oil and stir some more.   Then add the tomatoes, stirring again.  By this time, a luscious bit of saucy goodness has developed.   Fresh ground pepper and salt to taste, then into the bowls.  A pound of penne will serve 4, so it's easy to adjust.
> 
> You can also add small bites of room-temperature fresh mozzarella, or buffalo mozzarella, or even grated parmesan, but usually I don't bother.
> 
> I should have taken a picture, but by the time I thought about it, the bowl was empty.
> 
> Goes great with a salad and a bottle of red wine, preferably chianti.



Tasty, you can also try this with tagliatelle, chives, indeed a load of garlic and then medium-sized fried shrimp! My wife isn't so fond of bascilicum, hence chives.


----------



## gk fotografie

I know drink is not food, although who says...I think it would be nice to hear what kind of wine or other drink everyone enjoys with certain dishes, with steak and other meat, with fish etc. and what advice there is in the wine field. Do we still drink red wine with red meat and white wine with fish, who takes an aperitif and what spirits exactly, do we still have a cognac after dinner or do we take a limoncello nowadays?


----------



## Space Face

I no longer drink alcohol however, after about 40 odd years of not drinking tea or coffee at all, I've recently started drinking tea again. 

My current favorite is Pu Erh and Pu Erh milk (it does not have milk in it despite the name).


----------



## limr

gk fotografie said:


> I know drink is not food, although who says...I think it would be nice to hear what kind of wine or other drink everyone enjoys with certain dishes, with steak and other meat, with fish etc. and what advice there is in the wine field. Do we still drink red wine with red meat and white wine with fish, who takes an aperitif and what spirits exactly, do we still have a cognac after dinner or do we take a limoncello nowadays?
> 
> View attachment 194738



Aperol, Campari, Amaro...these have become more popular as digestifs these days.


----------



## Mike Drone

gk fotografie said:


> I know drink is not food, although who says...I think it would be nice to hear what kind of wine or other drink everyone enjoys with certain dishes, with steak and other meat, with fish etc. and what advice there is in the wine field. Do we still drink red wine with red meat and white wine with fish, who takes an aperitif and what spirits exactly, do we still have a cognac after dinner or do we take a limoncello nowadays?
> 
> View attachment 194738



Morning is black coffee for me.  Every once is a while I will dabble with Bailey's but I do not usually add anything.  Afternoon and throughout the day I drink Twinings Irish Breakfast Tea with milk and one or two sugars.  Irish Breakfast Tea is a blend of several black teas, most often a combination of Assam teas.  I use Twining's because nothing else is offered here in the Irish breakfast teas.  I would like to get some Barry's one day to try out.  I inquired about opening a trader joe's of some sort here but their answer was this is not their market.  ....and yes I am not partial to Irish whiskey or anything...  Is there any other.  @Irishwhistler knows.  Oh what am I gonna start...   

*Edit If possible, request for someone with super powers to change the title to The food and drink thread?  The food/drink thread? Hmm..  Your judgement, Maybe we will get a few more active users posting.  Thanks =]  
Thanks @gk fotografie


----------



## limr

Mike Drone said:


> *Edit If possible, request for someone with super powers to change the title to The food and drink thread?  The food/drink thread? Hmm..  Your judgement, Maybe we will get a few more active users posting.  Thanks =]
> Thanks @gk fotografie



Done 

You can get Harney and Sons online if you'd like to try their Irish Breakfast tea. They're my go-to tea. I also do black coffee in the morning and switch to tea in the afternoon. I'll switch to herbal tea in the evening.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to microwave a hamburger....  I let you know how long I glow.  I highly dislike pre-made frozen food.  Daughter challenge.  She is going to be the end of me.  =]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds....not yummy.   If you're going to have a burger, a grill is the best, I agree!   Otherwise, veggie burgers in a frying pan will do.
> 
> I've actually gotten quite used to the Beyond Meat burgers in the frying pan.   Slap them on a bun, load 'em with the usual condiments and they're not bad at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't had a meat burger in...gosh, over 25 years. In a pinch when I just need to get something down my gullet, I will microwave a veggie patty, but yeah, even veggie burgers are better with a bit of a sear, whether that's on a skillet or a grill. I haven't been able to find the Beyond Burgers in a supermarket around here, but I'm not done with my research  In the meantime, Dr.Praeger makes a veggie burger that's pretty good.
Click to expand...

Dr.Praeger isn't bad, but you would likely be delighted with Beyond Meat burgers.   Of course, it's not trying to promote itself as low calorie or even a "health food," per se - just meat-free.  They use pea protein for texture and weighty-ness, and it's really surprisingly good.   Plus, they can stay frozen until you want one, which I like.    Hope you can find them.

The Impossible burgers are even better, but I've only seen them at restaurants.


----------



## Space Face

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to microwave a hamburger....  I let you know how long I glow.  I highly dislike pre-made frozen food.  Daughter challenge.  She is going to be the end of me.  =]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds....not yummy.   If you're going to have a burger, a grill is the best, I agree!   Otherwise, veggie burgers in a frying pan will do.
> 
> I've actually gotten quite used to the Beyond Meat burgers in the frying pan.   Slap them on a bun, load 'em with the usual condiments and they're not bad at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't had a meat burger in...gosh, over 25 years. In a pinch when I just need to get something down my gullet, I will microwave a veggie patty, but yeah, even veggie burgers are better with a bit of a sear, whether that's on a skillet or a grill. I haven't been able to find the Beyond Burgers in a supermarket around here, but I'm not done with my research  In the meantime, Dr.Praeger makes a veggie burger that's pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr.Praeger isn't bad, but you would likely be delighted with Beyond Meat burgers.   Of course, it's not trying to promote itself as low calorie or even a "health food," per se - just meat-free.  They use pea protein for texture and weighty-ness, and it's really surprisingly good.   Plus, they can stay frozen until you want one, which I like.    Hope you can find them.
> 
> The Impossible burgers are even better, but I've only seen them at restaurants.
Click to expand...



My brother accidentally bought some meat free square sausage ( a renowned Scottish delicacy) last week.  I dunno what was in it but it was awful. That said, he also accidentally bought some veggie black pudding and that was surprisingly decent.

I've often had veggie haggis as well and although not as good as the real thing if you get the right brand it's acceptably good.


----------



## terri

Red wine here, for my favorite adult beverage.    You can pretty much find decent match-ups with anything.  

Lighter foods, like white fish, can go nicely with a pinot noir, but I agree white wines are easier.

I love rich, strong coffee in the morning, with cream and a little bit of sugar.   Not a huge tea drinker, though jasmine tea with honey is good, or chamomile tea with honey.  

Did I mention I like red wine?


----------



## terri

Space Face said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to microwave a hamburger....  I let you know how long I glow.  I highly dislike pre-made frozen food.  Daughter challenge.  She is going to be the end of me.  =]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds....not yummy.   If you're going to have a burger, a grill is the best, I agree!   Otherwise, veggie burgers in a frying pan will do.
> 
> I've actually gotten quite used to the Beyond Meat burgers in the frying pan.   Slap them on a bun, load 'em with the usual condiments and they're not bad at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't had a meat burger in...gosh, over 25 years. In a pinch when I just need to get something down my gullet, I will microwave a veggie patty, but yeah, even veggie burgers are better with a bit of a sear, whether that's on a skillet or a grill. I haven't been able to find the Beyond Burgers in a supermarket around here, but I'm not done with my research  In the meantime, Dr.Praeger makes a veggie burger that's pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr.Praeger isn't bad, but you would likely be delighted with Beyond Meat burgers.   Of course, it's not trying to promote itself as low calorie or even a "health food," per se - just meat-free.  They use pea protein for texture and weighty-ness, and it's really surprisingly good.   Plus, they can stay frozen until you want one, which I like.    Hope you can find them.
> 
> The Impossible burgers are even better, but I've only seen them at restaurants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My brother accidentally bought some meat free square sausage ( a renowned Scottish delicacy) last week.  I dunno what was in it but it was awful. That said, he also accidentally bought some veggie black pudding and that was surprisingly decent.
> 
> I've often had veggie haggis as well and although not as good as the real thing if you get the right brand it's acceptably good.
Click to expand...

  I've seen Beyond Meat sausage at the store, and am not even remotely tempted to try it.   It looks disgusting!


----------



## Space Face

terri said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to microwave a hamburger....  I let you know how long I glow.  I highly dislike pre-made frozen food.  Daughter challenge.  She is going to be the end of me.  =]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds....not yummy.   If you're going to have a burger, a grill is the best, I agree!   Otherwise, veggie burgers in a frying pan will do.
> 
> I've actually gotten quite used to the Beyond Meat burgers in the frying pan.   Slap them on a bun, load 'em with the usual condiments and they're not bad at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't had a meat burger in...gosh, over 25 years. In a pinch when I just need to get something down my gullet, I will microwave a veggie patty, but yeah, even veggie burgers are better with a bit of a sear, whether that's on a skillet or a grill. I haven't been able to find the Beyond Burgers in a supermarket around here, but I'm not done with my research  In the meantime, Dr.Praeger makes a veggie burger that's pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr.Praeger isn't bad, but you would likely be delighted with Beyond Meat burgers.   Of course, it's not trying to promote itself as low calorie or even a "health food," per se - just meat-free.  They use pea protein for texture and weighty-ness, and it's really surprisingly good.   Plus, they can stay frozen until you want one, which I like.    Hope you can find them.
> 
> The Impossible burgers are even better, but I've only seen them at restaurants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My brother accidentally bought some meat free square sausage ( a renowned Scottish delicacy) last week.  I dunno what was in it but it was awful. That said, he also accidentally bought some veggie black pudding and that was surprisingly decent.
> 
> I've often had veggie haggis as well and although not as good as the real thing if you get the right brand it's acceptably good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen Beyond Meat sausage at the store, and am not even remotely tempted to try it.   It looks disgusting!
Click to expand...


Yeah, don't. 

My brother hadn't looked at the label,  he just chucked it in his basket.  It wasn't until I was taking the wrapper off to cook it I  noticed to our horror it was meat free.   The same mistake will not be made again.


----------



## Irishwhistler

Mike Drone said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> Well...enjoy!    *cough*    Got a beer ready to swill it down with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you know...  I am trying this out....
Click to expand...


Mike,

How is th Jameson Cold Brew?  I almost grabbed a bottle on me last procurement, but opted for a bottle o' THE QUIET MAN instead.  Would be interested in ye assessment.

Cheers,
Mike ☘️


----------



## Irishwhistler

As for tea, we regularly drink Barry's here in our home.  Purely delightful.  I drank tea regularly as a young child in me Irish Grandmother's home.

Mike ☘️


----------



## Mike Drone

Irishwhistler said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> Well...enjoy!    *cough*    Got a beer ready to swill it down with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you know...  I am trying this out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> How is th Jameson Cold Brew?  I almost grabbed a bottle on me last procurement, but opted for a bottle o' THE QUIET MAN instead.  Would be interested in ye assessment.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike ☘️
Click to expand...


It is Arabica coffee and Jameson.  It is pretty much Irish coffee that could be made at home but with chocolate faintly added, charred oak, and coffee. The pic with the orange peel is flavorful, dark, and smooth.  The whiskey tends to be covered by a lingering coffee taste.  I bought it more for the limited edition bottle and I love coffee. It is decent but I won't find myself grabbing this first.  When this bottle is done, I'll be keeping it for the limited edition bottle. 

When of you get a bottle, let me know what you think of it.  =]


----------



## limr

Mike Drone said:


> Irishwhistler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> Well...enjoy!    *cough*    Got a beer ready to swill it down with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you know...  I am trying this out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> How is th Jameson Cold Brew?  I almost grabbed a bottle on me last procurement, but opted for a bottle o' THE QUIET MAN instead.  Would be interested in ye assessment.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike ☘️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Arabica coffee and Jameson.  It is pretty much Irish coffee that could be made at home but with chocolate faintly added, charred oak, and coffee. The pic with the orange peel is flavorful, dark, and smooth.  The whiskey tends to be covered by a lingering coffee taste.  I bought it more for the limited edition bottle and I love coffee. It is decent but I won't find myself grabbing this first.  When this bottle is done, I'll be keeping it for the limited edition bottle.
> 
> When of you get a bottle, let me know what you think of it.  =]
Click to expand...


See, I'm wondering what this would be like in a Black Russian...


----------



## Irishwhistler

Mike Drone said:


> Irishwhistler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> Well...enjoy!    *cough*    Got a beer ready to swill it down with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you know...  I am trying this out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> How is th Jameson Cold Brew?  I almost grabbed a bottle on me last procurement, but opted for a bottle o' THE QUIET MAN instead.  Would be interested in ye assessment.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike ☘️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Arabica coffee and Jameson.  It is pretty much Irish coffee that could be made at home but with chocolate faintly added, charred oak, and coffee. The pic with the orange peel is flavorful, dark, and smooth.  The whiskey tends to be covered by a lingering coffee taste.  I bought it more for the limited edition bottle and I love coffee. It is decent but I won't find myself grabbing this first.  When this bottle is done, I'll be keeping it for the limited edition bottle.
> 
> When of you get a bottle, let me know what you think of it.  =]
Click to expand...


Mike,

OK, thanks for the warning.  Not certain I'll be buying a bottle o' that too soon.  I like coffee and I like whiskey, but not certain I would like this combo.  I even like Irish coffee, but I don't use real fine Irish Whiskey to make it.

Mike ☘️


----------



## Mike Drone

I have been searching for an angel food cake pan that is not a bunt pan.  Today I give up, none of the stores here have one.  Amazon is a week out.  Tomorrow I am going to try a thing with a bundt pan with a removable bottom.  I think if I line the bottom with parchment paper this time it won't leak.


----------



## gk fotografie

Space Face said:


> I no longer drink alcohol however, after about 40 odd years of not drinking tea or coffee at all, I've recently started drinking tea again.
> 
> My current favorite is Pu Erh and Pu Erh milk (it does not have milk in it despite the name).



I actually only started drinking tea in 2015, drinking coffee almost my whole life, I'm what we call "koffieleut" in Dutch and easily drank 10 - 12 mugs of coffee a day, made 60 - 80 hours a week as an entrepreneur for 30 years, so maybe not that strange all together. Today, with the amount of medicines I've to take, it's necessary to eat something and therefore breakfast with tea every morning is the simplest. Nowadays I'm a tea lover and only drink 2, at most 3 small cups of coffee a day.

At breakfast it's normally 'Rooibos' tea, in the afternoon usually Sencha (fermented with rice) or Darjeeling Hymalaya and Milky Oolong in the weekend, sometimes Pu-Erh with a Chinese dinner. This afternoon went to a new (Turkish) supermarket in our village - the 10th supermarket in our village with just about 30,000 inhabitants - and there I found this tea, imagine English Early Gray from Turkey sold in the Netherlands. Usually I prefer loose tea, but 48 bags for €2.49 ($2,89) is actually a bargain. Hope it tasts well!

View attachment 194832


----------



## limr

gk fotografie said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> I no longer drink alcohol however, after about 40 odd years of not drinking tea or coffee at all, I've recently started drinking tea again.
> 
> My current favorite is Pu Erh and Pu Erh milk (it does not have milk in it despite the name).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually only started drinking tea in 2015, drinking coffee almost my whole life, I'm what we call "koffieleut" in Dutch and easily drank 10 - 12 mugs of coffee a day, made 60 - 80 hours a week as an entrepreneur for 30 years, so maybe not that strange all together. Today, with the amount of medicines I've to take, it's necessary to eat something and therefore breakfast with tea every morning is the simplest. Nowadays I'm a tea lover and only drink 2, at most 3 small cups of coffee a day.
> 
> At breakfast it's normally 'Rooibos' tea, in the afternoon usually Sencha (fermented with rice) or Darjeeling Hymalaya and Milky Oolong in the weekend, sometimes Pu-Erh with a Chinese dinner. This afternoon went to a new (Turkish) supermarket in our village - the 10th supermarket in our village with just about 30,000 inhabitants - and there I found this tea, imagine English Early Gray from Turkey sold in the Netherlands. Usually I prefer loose tea, but 48 bags for €2.49 ($2,89) is actually a bargain. Hope it tasts well!
> 
> View attachment 194832
Click to expand...


If you go back to that market, get the regular Turkish tea. It's delish. And if you see a box of sahlep, try that too. It's a lovely warming winter drink.


----------



## gk fotografie

limr said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> I no longer drink alcohol however, after about 40 odd years of not drinking tea or coffee at all, I've recently started drinking tea again.
> 
> My current favorite is Pu Erh and Pu Erh milk (it does not have milk in it despite the name).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually only started drinking tea in 2015, drinking coffee almost my whole life, I'm what we call "koffieleut" in Dutch and easily drank 10 - 12 mugs of coffee a day, made 60 - 80 hours a week as an entrepreneur for 30 years, so maybe not that strange all together. Today, with the amount of medicines I've to take, it's necessary to eat something and therefore breakfast with tea every morning is the simplest. Nowadays I'm a tea lover and only drink 2, at most 3 small cups of coffee a day.
> 
> At breakfast it's normally 'Rooibos' tea, in the afternoon usually Sencha (fermented with rice) or Darjeeling Hymalaya and Milky Oolong in the weekend, sometimes Pu-Erh with a Chinese dinner. This afternoon went to a new (Turkish) supermarket in our village - the 10th supermarket in our village with just about 30,000 inhabitants - and there I found this tea, imagine English Early Gray from Turkey sold in the Netherlands. Usually I prefer loose tea, but 48 bags for €2.49 ($2,89) is actually a bargain. Hope it tasts well!
> 
> View attachment 194832
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you go back to that market, get the regular Turkish tea. It's delish. And if you see a box of sahlep, try that too. It's a lovely warming winter drink.
Click to expand...


Thank you, I like that kind of tips very much, I'll look for them next time!


----------



## Ron Evers

Made fruit bread this morning.


----------



## Warhorse

Looking good Ron, can you email me a slice to try?


----------



## terri

Ron Evers said:


> Made fruit bread this morning.
> 
> View attachment 194890


Looks great.   Get the coffee on; I'll be right over!


----------



## RowdyRay

Man, I haven't had fruit bread in ages. Mom used to make it. Looks great Ron.


----------



## Ron Evers

Warhorse said:


> Looking good Ron, can you email me a slice to try?





terri said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made fruit bread this morning.
> 
> View attachment 194890
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great.   Get the coffee on; I'll be right over!
Click to expand...




RowdyRay said:


> Man, I haven't had fruit bread in ages. Mom used to make it. Looks great Ron.



Thanks for the comments folks.


----------



## Ron Evers

Warhorse said:


> Looking good Ron, can you email me a slice to try?



I tried to send you two slices but my metered connection would not allow it.  So I toasted them & ate them myself.  Sorry!


----------



## Warhorse

No butter? I need butter on mine!


----------



## RowdyRay

Fresh out of the oven with butter, or toasted with butter.


----------



## Ron Evers

RowdyRay said:


> Fresh out of the oven with butter, or toasted with butter.



It was buttered after toasting.


----------



## gk fotografie

It actually starts when my wife says "shall we buy taugé (=bean sprouts) and celery again?"
I guess 30 - 35 years ago I made the following very simple dish from a cookbook and this has grown into a week of Indonesian, Surinamese, let's say exotic eating, for example Roti with chicken and wraps, Soto Ajam soup, Gado Gado and shrimp skewers with a homemade sauce of ketchup, garlic, sweet soy sauce and hot chili peppers.
(dish: pork tenderloin in sweet soy sauce and sherry with flat celery in herb stock, red pepper (as we call it: paprika), bean sprouts, sesame seeds and rice)

View attachment 194922


----------



## Don Kondra

Last nights supper.....

Beef tenderloin, broccoli, sweet white onion, brown mushrooms, black tiger shrimp, carrots, asparagus, red pepper and finished with corn starch/water.  The only spices used were fresh ground black pepper/sea salt on the beef before browning.  




 

Cheers, eh ?


----------



## terri

Beautiful plates!


----------



## Ron Evers

gk fotografie said:


> It actually starts when my wife says "shall we buy taugé (=bean sprouts) and celery again?"
> I guess 30 - 35 years ago I made the following very simple dish from a cookbook and this has grown into a week of Indonesian, Surinamese, let's say exotic eating, for example Roti with chicken and wraps, Soto Ajam soup, Gado Gado and shrimp skewers with a homemade sauce of ketchup, garlic, sweet soy sauce and hot chili peppers.
> (dish: pork tenderloin in sweet soy sauce and sherry with flat celery in herb stock, red pepper (as we call it: paprika), bean sprouts, sesame seeds and rice)
> 
> View attachment 194922



Looks interesting, I would like to try it.


----------



## Ron Evers

Don Kondra said:


> Last nights supper.....
> 
> Beef tenderloin, broccoli, sweet white onion, brown mushrooms, black tiger shrimp, carrots, asparagus, red pepper and finished with corn starch/water.  The only spices used were fresh ground black pepper/sea salt on the beef before browning.
> 
> View attachment 194925
> 
> Cheers, eh ?




That looks good Don.  I would add some hot peppers though.


----------



## Ron Evers

Bought a pork shoulder, cut off a couple boneless roasts & smoked the rest.


----------



## gk fotografie

Last night, homemade marinated shrimp skewers with Japonese soban noodles, corn, bell pepper, bean sprouts, pine nuts  and a little spring onion/celery mix. Homemade sauce with ketchup, soy sauce, hot chili peppers and garlic.

View attachment 194987


----------



## gk fotografie

Sunday morning breakfast, ham & eggs the Dutch way, because I'm hypersensitive to viruses and bacteria no more sunny side up or soft boiled eggs for me! The Dutch ham & eggs is called "uitsmijter" Ha, ha, I know this is hard to pronounce, just like our Dutch "stroopwafels" which I understand English and Americans seem to love very much.

View attachment 195051

Saturday evening dinner, Surinamese Roti with chicken legs.
You eat this dish with your fingers, besides chicken legs, this roti consists of potatoes, onion, garlic and a lot of garam massala, cooked in chicken broth. This time served green beans, corn, bean sprouts and a little bit of rice. Roti is eaten with wraps and has many, many variations.

View attachment 195050


----------



## limr

gk fotografie said:


> So, this thread burned out quickly, started well 3 weeks ago, unfortunately it's the overall trend on this forum.
> Let's try it one more time!



A few days of a quiet forum and it's 'burned out'? There are always ebbs and flows. This whole forum has been fairly quiet for the past few days. I am sure others will be posting their food pictures again soon.

Your meals look delish.


----------



## terri

The summer lulls are nothing new on forums, that's for sure.   Wait for fall, too -with cooler temps, different menus will appear.


----------



## zulu42

Ribeye cap steaks and homegrown crookneck squash ready for the grill, Steaks have a simple dry rub with a little coarse ground coffee on the edges. Squash has garlic olive oil, salt and pepper, gets butter after cooked.


----------



## terri

Grilled summer squash is amazing, isn't it?    Love grilled zucchini, too.   It doesn't need much seasoning to take it over the top.       I wouldn't even bother with the butter after the grilling.


----------



## gk fotografie

Soto Ajam - Indonesian chicken soup

Stuffed dinner soup with chicken, potatoes, leek, spring onion, lemongrass, flat leaf celery, bean sprouts, garlic, hard boiled eggs, chicken stock (tablet) hot chili peppers and a number of herbs/spices such as kurkuma, ketoembar and djinten (sorry, no possibility to translate in English!) On the side rice, casave prawn crackers and small fried onions. It's quite a lot of work to make, all together about 4 hours, but we eat 2 days of this soup.

View attachment 195109


----------



## limr

kurkuma = turmeric (curcumin is the active component in turmeric)
ketoembar = coriander
djinten = cumin


----------



## CherylL

zulu42 said:


> Ribeye cap steaks and homegrown crookneck squash ready for the grill, Steaks have a simple dry rub with a little coarse ground coffee on the edges. Squash has garlic olive oil, salt and pepper, gets butter after cooked.
> 
> View attachment 195098



Have to try the squash.  I love grilled zucchini.


----------



## terri

gk fotografie said:


> Soto Ajam - Indonesian chicken soup
> 
> Stuffed dinner soup with chicken, potatoes, leek, spring onion, lemongrass, flat leaf celery, bean sprouts, garlic, hard boiled eggs, chicken stock (tablet) hot chili peppers and a number of herbs/spices such as kurkuma, ketoembar and djinten (sorry, no possibility to translate in English!) On the side rice, casave prawn crackers and small fried onions. It's quite a lot of work to make, all together about 4 hours, but we eat 2 days of this soup.
> 
> View attachment 195109


Beautiful!   I could eat this way a lot - I love soups, any time of year.      Looks amazing!


----------



## Timbrous

I also do bake some cookies often times, it is the favorite snack of my kids.


----------



## gk fotografie

Timbrous said:


> I also do bake some cookies often times, it is the favorite snack of my kids.



we looooooooove.....photos!


----------



## weepete

damn, just did gamberoni con fungi but forgot to take a photo and it was eatean before I remembered!

Still it went down well with the family so I'll do it again


----------



## terri

weepete said:


> damn, just did gamberoni con fungi but forgot to take a photo and it was eatean before I remembered!
> 
> Still it went down well with the family so I'll do it again


I've done the same thing!    

How dare we consume our food without taking a picture first for TPF.


----------



## Mike Drone

Recipe courtesy of @limr .  Orange zest and vanilla.  =]


----------



## limr

Mike Drone said:


> Recipe courtesy of @limr .  Orange zest and vanilla.  =]



Looks good! Have you cut into yet? Howd'ya like it?


----------



## Mike Drone

limr said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe courtesy of @limr .  Orange zest and vanilla.  =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good! Have you cut into yet? Howd'ya like it?
Click to expand...


It was really good.  I almost missed out right at the 10 min. cooling time because nobody could wait for it to cool and started eating it.  The family broke out the cool whip, I really like it without the cool whip.  The orange zest stands out.  =]


----------



## Space Face

All made from scratch by yours truly.  This lot is boxed up for my 87 year old mother.  She'll get it tomorrow.

Sweet and Sour King Prawn in batter (Cantonese/Hong Kong style as the sauce with onion, pepper and pineapple is often called over here) and ham, egg fried rice.


----------



## terri

Space Face said:


> All made from scratch by yours truly.  This lot is boxed up for my 87 year old mother.  She'll get it tomorrow.
> 
> Sweet and Sour King Prawn in batter (Cantonese/Hong Kong style as the sauce with onion, pepper and pineapple is often called over here) and ham, egg fried rice.
> 
> View attachment 195289


How did she like it?  It looks delicious!


----------



## Space Face

terri said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> All made from scratch by yours truly.  This lot is boxed up for my 87 year old mother.  She'll get it tomorrow.
> 
> Sweet and Sour King Prawn in batter (Cantonese/Hong Kong style as the sauce with onion, pepper and pineapple is often called over here) and ham, egg fried rice.
> 
> View attachment 195289
> 
> 
> 
> How did she like it?  It looks delicious!
Click to expand...


Thanks.  Yes, she enjoyed it. She's quite frail and doesn't eat a lot so that lasted her two days.


----------



## terri

That’s wonderful.


----------



## CherylL

Peach pie day


----------



## Space Face

Yum!


----------



## terri

CherylL said:


> Peach pie day
> View attachment 195432
> 
> View attachment 195433


Is it gone yet?  

Looks beautiful!


----------



## CherylL

terri said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peach pie day
> View attachment 195432
> 
> View attachment 195433
> 
> 
> 
> Is it gone yet?
> 
> Looks beautiful!
Click to expand...


Still working on it!  Had a slice last night warmed up with caramel pecan ice-cream.  The upside of empty nesting and social distancing is that you don't have to share


----------



## gk fotografie

Snack in between on the weekend. Warm, soft Turkish baguette with homemade garlic/herb butter. Glass of merlot...

View attachment 195729


----------



## Ron Evers

Love this time of year & my garden producing fresh food.  
Breakfast this morning.


----------



## Ron Evers

Crookneck squash & stuffed banana peppers from our garden ready for the oven, for supper tonight.


----------



## gk fotografie

It was a try today and it tastes better than it probably looks in the picture. Fried Romaine lettuce in a (warm) dressing of balsamic vinegar, oil and mustard, chicken breast fried in soy sauce, rice and fried onion, snack tomatoes and cucumber strips. We finished it with a glass of Pinot Grigio. This trial has in any case been approved.

View attachment 195745


----------



## Ron Evers

gk fotografie said:


> It was a try today and it tastes better than it probably looks in the picture. Fried Romaine lettuce in a (warm) dressing of balsamic vinegar, oil and mustard, chicken breast fried in soy sauce, rice and fried onion, snack tomatoes and cucumber strips. We finished it with a glass of Pinot Grigio. This trial has in any case been approved.
> 
> View attachment 195745



You certainly present food that is different from my experience, much of which I would like to sample.  
Fried Romaine lettuce blows my mind, however, Pinot Grigio is a for sure.


----------



## Photo Lady

Wow you guys eat great food... and it looks so good... glad i saw this thread


----------



## Photo Lady

terry_g said:


> My wife invented this recipe, Flatbread Pizza.
> Take a flatbread and add bean paste. This was made from black beans.
> Add Guacamole sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add bacon and mushrooms and veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onions pickled hot peppers anything goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add cheese to each layer the top one gets the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stack the layers and bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a very filling meal!


----------



## Ron Evers

Made some Bruschetta this morning with toms from our garden. Now we need a Baguette to go with.


----------



## Ron Evers

Baked some crusty French bread this morning.


----------



## CherylL

Ron Evers said:


> Baked some crusty French bread this morning.
> 
> View attachment 195791



That bread looks delicious!   I have a plan to make another pie soon.


----------



## Ron Evers

CherylL said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baked some crusty French bread this morning.
> 
> View attachment 195791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bread looks delicious!   I have a plan to make another pie soon.
Click to expand...


I never made this before, used a recipe for French baguette - a two day process.  A lot of work but we are very pleased with the outcome.  Really crisp outside & chewy inside.  Really nice sliced 1/2" thick & toasted with butter or olive oil.


----------



## K9Kirk

I love a good Reuben sandwich and it dawned on me the other day that I've never had one where the meet was smoked so I smoked a 5 lb. chunk of corned beef for the first time and man, what a difference the smoke flavor makes! I don't mean to toot my own horn but that was the best Reuben I've ever had! Next time I make them I'll take some pics of the juicy, sloppy things and put them up.


----------



## Ron Evers

Supper tonight was another chicken stir-fry but with a little heat kick.


----------



## Ron Evers

K9Kirk said:


> I love a good Reuben sandwich and it dawned on me the other day that I've never had one where the meet was smoked so I smoked a 5 lb. chunk of corned beef for the first time and man, what a difference the smoke flavor makes! I don't mean to toot my own horn but that was the best Reuben I've ever had! Next time I make them I'll take some pics of the juicy, sloppy things and put them up.



Save yourself the trouble of smoking & just buy Pastrami or better still, Montreal smoked.


----------



## K9Kirk

Ron Evers said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good Reuben sandwich and it dawned on me the other day that I've never had one where the meet was smoked so I smoked a 5 lb. chunk of corned beef for the first time and man, what a difference the smoke flavor makes! I don't mean to toot my own horn but that was the best Reuben I've ever had! Next time I make them I'll take some pics of the juicy, sloppy things and put them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save yourself the trouble of smoking & just buy Pastrami or better still, Montreal smoked.
Click to expand...


I appreciate that and I'm sure those are good but I have an electric smoker which isn't a pain to deal with like traditional smokers can be, the only wood used is for the chip box to create the smoke so you just put it on a heating element, set it at the temp you want and forget it. I actually like using it and getting fresh smoked meats that are dripping with tasty fat juices.


----------



## Warhorse

K9Kirk said:


> I love a good Reuben sandwich and it dawned on me the other day that I've never had one where the meet was smoked so I smoked a 5 lb. chunk of corned beef for the first time and man, what a difference the smoke flavor makes! I don't mean to toot my own horn but that was the best Reuben I've ever had! Next time I make them I'll take some pics of the juicy, sloppy things and put them up.


Sounds great! Imma gonna have to try that sometime.


----------



## Ron Evers

Made a bread pudding this morning, first in a couple years.


----------



## Warhorse

Mike, I am very glad you started this thread, and the fact that it caught on.
I do enjoy checking out all of the food porn!


----------



## Gardyloo

Food and drink thread?  Why not?

One stop service, Sydney


----------



## Ron Evers

Cooked up some chicken thighs long with peppers & zucchini from the garden for supper last night. Served with basmati rice.


----------



## Mike Drone

I am starting to think you are the only one that eats physical food.  The rest of us are solar powered.


----------



## CherylL

Ron Evers said:


> Made a bread pudding this morning, first in a couple years.
> 
> View attachment 195922



The bread pudding looks very good.  I made it last year from my Mother's recipe that uses heavy cream.


----------



## Ron Evers

CherylL said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a bread pudding this morning, first in a couple years.
> 
> View attachment 195922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bread pudding looks very good.  I made it last year from my Mother's recipe that uses heavy cream.
Click to expand...


Thanks CheryIL. Five eggs & 2% milk in a 8"x8" pan.  Included a cup of candied mixed peel & raisins  which settled to the bottom.


----------



## Ron Evers

I lovit when I can go out into the garden & get much of what I need for supper.


----------



## K9Kirk

Ron Evers said:


> I lovit when I can go out into the garden & get much of what I need for supper.
> 
> View attachment 196056
> 
> View attachment 196057



Good lord that looks good.


----------



## Ron Evers

K9Kirk said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lovit when I can go out into the garden & get much of what I need for supper.
> 
> View attachment 196056
> 
> View attachment 196057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord that looks good.
Click to expand...


Thanks Kirk.  Fresh is best.


----------



## Ron Evers

From the tom patch this morning.


----------



## K9Kirk

THAT DOES IT!! 

I'm having a BLT for lunch! 

Nice pic, delicious looking beauties!


----------



## Ron Evers

Prep for supper.

Zucchini, onions & assorted peppers.
Freshly stewed tomatoes.
Simmered hot Italian sausage.
Partially cooked pasta.  



 

Ta da -


----------



## K9Kirk

Very nice, my kind of food! I grew up on stuff like that.


----------



## gk fotografie

An extra with our cup of tea after shopping, what we call a "mini-vlaai" filled with yellow (vanilla flavor) cream. Bought, don't bother making it all by yourself for 79 eurocents/94 dollarcents each.
Diameter of this cake is ± 8,5cm (about 3,5")

View attachment 196210


----------



## gk fotografie

Yesterday afternoon I've blanched and frozen a few kilos of green beans, in the evening my wife made mussels. Made dinner tonight: cod with eggplant, green beans, red onions, garlic, sunflower seeds with rice and Kikoman Japanese soy sauce.

View attachment 196212


----------



## CherylL

Lemon meringue pie this morning.  I used my Mom's 3 egg recipe and used her pie dish.  The 3 egg isn't as high as a 4 or 5 egg recipe.


----------



## terri

gk fotografie said:


> Yesterday afternoon I've blanched and frozen a few kilos of green beans, in the evening my wife made mussels. Made dinner tonight: cod with eggplant, green beans, red onions, garlic, sunflower seeds with rice and Kikoman Japanese soy sauce.
> 
> View attachment 196212


That looks delicious!   Very attractive plate of good food.


----------



## terri

CherylL said:


> Lemon meringue pie this morning.  I used my Mom's 3 egg recipe and used her pie dish.  The 3 egg isn't as high as a 4 or 5 egg recipe.
> 
> View attachment 196213


Your meringue still looks terrific, even though I get what you're saying about the height.   But you achieved those beautiful tufts, and your browning looks perfect.   I bet it tastes fantastic.


----------



## Ron Evers

CherylL said:


> Lemon meringue pie this morning.  I used my Mom's 3 egg recipe and used her pie dish.  The 3 egg isn't as high as a 4 or 5 egg recipe.
> 
> View attachment 196213



Looks great.


----------



## gk fotografie

Something you probably don't know ...
This afternoon we indulged in a snack that Americans won't understand, as it's not known in the US and has absolutely nothing to do with it, even though the name does point in that direction!
The snack on the toast is called "Filet Americain" and this Dutch snack is most likely (where the name exactly comes from can no longer be traced) a derivative of the French Steak Tartare, but without the addition of a raw egg yolk that is so characteristic of "Tartare"

Most importantly, "Filet Americain" is raw meat and indeed, it's eaten as raw meat!
Our "Filet Americain" is spreadable and consists of lean beef with herbs and tomato paste, sometimes finely chopped onions, but unfortunately also with quite a bit of sugar and salt. This product is primarily intended as an appetiser, eaten on toast (named Melba toast) and enjoyed in the afternoon with a glass of wine, in our case a nice glass of Merlot.

View attachment 196258


----------



## gk fotografie

Watermelon gazpacho with tomato and lime, made this yesterday for the first time. Not quite what we expected, despite the basil, black perper and cucumber. Still requires some key work.

View attachment 196319


----------



## gk fotografie

Today I made some paëlla, to stay in Spanish spheres, made a carafe of sangria with orange wedges and ice cubes in it, but I had actually forgotten how incredibly sweet this drink is! Last time in Spain was 1978.

View attachment 196407


----------



## Ron Evers

Trying something new today for supper.

I made pork Italian meat balls & a sauce made from tomatoes & peppers from the garden to be served over noodles made from a zucchini from the garden.


----------



## CherylL

I had one pear going soft so made a small pear crisp


----------



## Ron Evers

CherylL said:


> I had one pear going soft so made a small pear crispView attachment 196600




I could go for a taste of that.


----------



## Ron Evers

Ron Evers said:


> Trying something new today for supper.
> 
> I made pork Italian meat balls & a sauce made from tomatoes & peppers from the garden to be served over noodles made from a zucchini from the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196595
> 
> 
> View attachment 196596




Ta da - -


----------



## limr

gk fotografie said:


> Watermelon gazpacho with tomato and lime, made this yesterday for the first time. Not quite what we expected, despite the basil, black perper and cucumber. Still requires some key work.
> 
> View attachment 196319



I say make it a bit chunkier, serve in a bowl, and sprinkle some feta cheese on top and a drizzle of olive oil.


----------



## terri

Ron Evers said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying something new today for supper.
> 
> I made pork Italian meat balls & a sauce made from tomatoes & peppers from the garden to be served over noodles made from a zucchini from the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196595
> 
> 
> View attachment 196596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta da - -View attachment 196615
Click to expand...

I've been curious about those utensils that spiral out veggies like this.  It looks beautiful, and a great way to use zucchini!    Is it as easy as it looks?


----------



## Ron Evers

terri said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying something new today for supper.
> 
> I made pork Italian meat balls & a sauce made from tomatoes & peppers from the garden to be served over noodles made from a zucchini from the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196595
> 
> 
> View attachment 196596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta da - -View attachment 196615
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been curious about those utensils that spiral out veggies like this.  It looks beautiful, and a great way to use zucchini!    Is it as easy as it looks?
Click to expand...


Terri, I used a mandolin but a flat or box grater would work as well.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Ron Evers That looks very appetizing.


----------



## terri

Ron Evers said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying something new today for supper.
> 
> I made pork Italian meat balls & a sauce made from tomatoes & peppers from the garden to be served over noodles made from a zucchini from the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196595
> 
> 
> View attachment 196596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta da - -View attachment 196615
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been curious about those utensils that spiral out veggies like this.  It looks beautiful, and a great way to use zucchini!    Is it as easy as it looks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terri, I used a mandolin but a flat or box grater would work as well.
Click to expand...

Ah, okay!   Not what I was thinking of, but thanks!


----------



## gk fotografie

Surinamese chicken su-oen
New recipe my wife made for dinner. It is tasty (chicken, mushrooms, spices, rice and thin soy sauce) and not really too spicey, but this dish looks a bit 'different' because of the Chinese vermicelli = glass noodles.

View attachment 196659


----------



## Ron Evers

Made a pizza from scratch for supper.
Made the dough with my hands - no mixer & made the sauce from our garden tomatoes.
Jeanne, who has been off food lately ( meds), had two slices.


----------



## Ron Evers

Boiling down tomatoes, 2 kinds of hot peppers, onion & garlic for hot sauce.


----------



## Ron Evers

Ron Evers said:


> Boiling down tomatoes, 2 kinds of hot peppers, onion & garlic for hot sauce.
> 
> View attachment 196848




Finished.


----------



## CherylL

Ron Evers said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boiling down tomatoes, 2 kinds of hot peppers, onion & garlic for hot sauce.
> 
> View attachment 196848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished.
> 
> View attachment 196865
Click to expand...


My parents made tomato jelly.  One year I asked for spaghetti sauce which took all day in the hot breezeway kitchen.  After that we only canned tomatoes.


----------



## terri

Ron Evers said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boiling down tomatoes, 2 kinds of hot peppers, onion & garlic for hot sauce.
> 
> View attachment 196848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished.
> 
> View attachment 196865
Click to expand...

Fantastic job!   The best reason for having a lot of tomatoes is to be able to put some up, if you don't mind the work.    Tastes so much better than any store-bought, and feels great reaching for them in the middle of January.    We've also put up jalapenos before, though more for my hubby's taste than mine.  None this year.

Our tomatoes were in containers this year - our first experiment with containers.   The "grape" variety, Husky Cherry Red,  is still producing, though it's definitely slowed down and the lower leaves are haggard.  The other varietal, Bush Goliath, produced a better size, but had much lower output, seemed more subject to end-rot, and isn't one I'd bother with again.  We're likely to order seeds and get started in the basement in late winter, so we can have more selection for container tomatoes.    I've trimmed them and kept them going, but they're definitely winding down.  

I can still hardly believe it's September.       All my herbs are still going strong.


----------



## Ron Evers

terri said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boiling down tomatoes, 2 kinds of hot peppers, onion & garlic for hot sauce.
> 
> View attachment 196848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished.
> 
> View attachment 196865
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic job!   The best reason for having a lot of tomatoes is to be able to put some up, if you don't mind the work.    Tastes so much better than any store-bought, and feels great reaching for them in the middle of January.    We've also put up jalapenos before, though more for my hubby's taste than mine.  None this year.
> 
> Our tomatoes were in containers this year - our first experiment with containers.   The "grape" variety, Husky Cherry Red,  is still producing, though it's definitely slowed down and the lower leaves are haggard.  The other varietal, Bush Goliath, produced a better size, but had much lower output, seemed more subject to end-rot, and isn't one I'd bother with again.  We're likely to order seeds and get started in the basement in late winter, so we can have more selection for container tomatoes.    I've trimmed them and kept them going, but they're definitely winding down.
> 
> I can still hardly believe it's September.       All my herbs are still going strong.
Click to expand...


My cherry toms this year are Sweet Millions (first time) & they are very productive & live up to the name "sweet".  The ground around them is littered with the skins as the critters suck out the insides & spit out the skins.


----------



## Scott Whaley

Here are some of the things I have cooked on my smoker and grill in the last few years.


----------



## Ron Evers

Scott Whaley said:


> View attachment 196879 Here are some of the things I have cooked on my smoker and grill in the last few years. View attachment 196876 View attachment 196877 View attachment 196878




They all look good.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I could polish off one of those racks of ribs @Scott Whaley


----------



## snowbear

Food; sort of, I guess.

Goose Gourds at the farmer's stand, Easton, MD.


----------



## Ron Evers

snowbear said:


> Food; sort of, I guess.
> 
> Goose Gourds at the farmer's stand, Easton, MD.
> View attachment 197116




Cool, never seen those before.They are aptly named.


----------



## Scott Whaley

My wife canned 15 pints of spicy salsa today.  Just some of the veggies she has canned this summer.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## snowbear

MLW made some cinnamon rolls Sunday, half were with a sugar substitute.  Unfortunately, the  only photo I could submit is of an empty plate.
Maybe next time.


----------



## Don Kondra

Focaccia Bread, hard to pronounce but easy to make 



 



 

Cheers, Don


----------



## terri

Beautiful, Don!   I love all that salt on top, too.   Yum!!    I haven't made any in years, but agree it's easy - and delicious.   I like to have mine with some olive oil for dipping nearby, a big salad and a glass of red wine.   Easy dinner!


----------



## CherylL

Apple cake



Apple Cake by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

I like to cook, albeit only for my wife & myself.  I have not posted for a while as she has not been eating much fighting stage 4 lung cancer. I have no more reason to cook as my wife of 56 years passed on yesterday, not of cancer but from multiple strokes.  She did everything right, never smoked, ate healthy, always involved physical activities.  Some of her last words were "I did all the right things".


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Ron, I am so very sorry to read that. I know you must be devastated and at a loss as to what to do. I hope you have family there to help comfort you during this time.


----------



## zulu42

We send love from Nevada


----------



## K9Kirk

My condolences to you and the family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Warhorse

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers up for you and your family.


----------



## terri

Ron, you have my sincere condolences.   Your wife sounds like a wonderful woman.   Sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## PJM

Very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## limr

Ron, I am so sorry for your loss.  And thank you for feeling safe enough with us here to tell us the news. I hope you can someday once again take comfort and nourishment in cooking as a way to honor and remember her.


----------



## CherylL

Ron so very sorry.  Sending love and a virtual hug.


----------



## Ron Evers

Thanks folks, I appreciate your comments.  I will have to get used to a big empty house.


----------



## Mike Drone

I made blueberry muffins and as usual, as soon as I take them out of the oven to cool, one goes rogue.


----------



## Scott Whaley

Mike Drone said:


> I made blueberry muffins and as usual, as soon as I take them out of the oven to cool, one goes rogue.


They look yummy!


----------



## RowdyRay

Mike Drone said:


> I made blueberry muffins and as usual, as soon as I take them out of the oven to cool, one goes rogue.
> 
> That happens to me too. Lol
> 
> Man, those look good. My rhubarb is going stupid and it's too hot to bake anything.


----------



## Scott Whaley

Grilled chicken today.   Used Baby Ray's sweet & spicy BBQ sauce. Cooked on 1 side for 7 minutes, flipped it & cooked another 7 minutes. Applied BBQ sauce, raised the temperature & cooked another 10 minutes flipping the chicken so it would not burn. I like a little char on my BBQ. Man, was it ever good!


----------



## K9Kirk

Scott Whaley said:


> Grilled chicken today.   Used Baby Ray's sweet & spicy BBQ sauce. Cooked on 1 side for 7 minutes, flipped it & cooked another 7 minutes. Applied BBQ sauce, raised the temperature & cooked another 10 minutes flipping the chicken so it would not burn. I like a little char on my BBQ. Man, was it ever good!


Looks good! I've tried Sweet Baby Rays and I like it a lot but if you want to try something slightly different than the rest try "Stubbs Sticky Sweet" or "Stubbs Original." The original has a totally different flavor than most bbq sauces and at first I wasn't sure I liked it but I found it's got something in it that's terribly addictive.


----------



## Mike Drone

I am craving craw fish and alligator tail.  Your grilled chicken is looking good.


----------



## weepete

Some recent dishes:

Roast pork leg with hommade sweet bones and butts rub with veg and potato gallette





Spagetti Amitriciana





Roast sirloin of beef





Beef Sirloin (pre-cooking, from our butcher)





Croq Monsuier





Haggis, neeps, and tatties





Pulled pork with heratage carrots





Chinese style sirloin






Harissa lamb with chickpeas





Clay pot lamb curry





Roast chicken with sweet potato mash


----------



## Space Face

weepete said:


> Some recent dishes:
> 
> Roast pork leg with hommade sweet bones and butts rub with veg and potato gallette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spagetti Amitriciana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roast sirloin of beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef Sirloin (pre-cooking, from our butcher)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croq Monsuier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haggis, neeps, and tatties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled pork with heratage carrots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese style sirloin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harissa lamb with chickpeas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clay pot lamb curry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roast chicken with sweet potato mash


I'd scoff the lot of them Pete.


----------



## Warhorse

That is some sweet looking food porn weepete!


----------



## limr

weepete said:


> Some recent dishes:
> 
> Roast pork leg with hommade sweet bones and butts rub with veg and potato gallette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spagetti Amitriciana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roast sirloin of beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef Sirloin (pre-cooking, from our butcher)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croq Monsuier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haggis, neeps, and tatties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled pork with heratage carrots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese style sirloin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harissa lamb with chickpeas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clay pot lamb curry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roast chicken with sweet potato mash



Can you tell me about how you did those potatoes and chickpeas in the Harissa lamb with chickpeas dish?


----------



## terry_g

This recipe was my invention. Chicken breast meat loaf.
Grind 3 pounds of chicken breast add half chopped medium onion 1/2 cup ketchup and 2 Tbsp
Sriracha sauce. Add bread crumbs to get the right consistency cover with ketchup and sriracha sauce 
and bake at 350 degrees till the center reaches 165 degrees.


----------



## weepete

limr said:


> Can you tell me about how you did those potatoes and chickpeas in the Harissa lamb with chickpeas dish?



Sure, they are hasselback potatoes. I used baby potatoes then put them on a wooden spoon and slice with a flat bladed knife, it doesn't cut all the way through so the open up when cooking. From there I just roasted them with a little olive oil, salt and pepper.

The lamb is a Raymond Blanć recipe from here: Dishes from Raymond Blanc's new book inspired by his mother

You cover the lamb in harrissa paste, cover and slow roast for 4-6 hours, then add the chickpeas, some chopped roasted red peppers and parsley to the cooking juices and toss. He also used preserved lemon but I omited that as I'm not a fan of lemon.


----------



## Dave Maciak

Mike Drone said:


> Cooking/Baking/Food has the power to bring people together.  This a relaxed fun thread about food and drinks.  Snack food is also included.  What are you eating and drinking throughout the day?   My main passion is photography but I also like to bake cakes, pies, cookies, etc.  One day I will put them together... no i am not baking my camera.  To start I made an 18" Reeses's peanut butter cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit* made pictures smaller.


Wow!  Now I'll never call my Stoiuffers frozen gormet.


----------



## limr

weepete said:


> Sure, they are hasselback potatoes. I used baby potatoes then put them on a wooden spoon and slice with a flat bladed knife, it doesn't cut all the way through so the open up when cooking. From there I just roasted them with a little olive oil, salt and pepper.
> 
> The lamb is a Raymond Blanć recipe from here: Dishes from Raymond Blanc's new book inspired by his mother
> 
> You cover the lamb in harrissa paste, cover and slow roast for 4-6 hours, then add the chickpeas, some chopped roasted red peppers and parsley to the cooking juices and toss. He also used preserved lemon but I omited that as I'm not a fan of lemon.



Thanks!

I don't eat any meat other than a few kinds of seafood, so I'll be skipping the lamb  But the potatoes sound great, and I'll figure out some other kind of "juices" for the chickpeas.


----------



## RowdyRay

I've got a new toy. A Strata Home Sous Vide immersion cooker. Picked it up from a thrift store. Had a 39.99 price tag. That colored tag was 75% off. 10.00. My kinda deal! Still had the protective film on the face. Took it home and made sure it worked. Then, hit the restaurant supply store. Almost 40.00 for the container and lid. Ouch! But, it's something I've really wanted to try. Took it out to my dad's and we came up with a plan to cut the lid. Think it turned out great. Sorry for the Cell pics. 

Plan to get together with my youngest son this weekend. Gonna test it out. Hopefully, I'll have pics of something good. Not sure what we plan to try. Lol.



			https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-Sous-Vide-Immersion-Cooker/dp/B06XWVXNWQ/ref=asc_df_B06XWVXNWQ/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198068785199&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6890158710964758698&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9019560&hvtargid=pla-349250635134&psc=1


----------



## Don Kondra

Good score !  But waste of money for the container, any old soup pot will do   

But the lid does help, a bit, if you are going to be "cooking" for a long time...

Beef rib eye going into mine in about an hour ! 

Cheers, Don


----------



## RowdyRay

Don Kondra said:


> Good score !  But waste of money for the container, any old soup pot will do
> 
> But the lid does help, a bit, if you are going to be "cooking" for a long time...
> 
> Beef rib eye going into mine in about an hour !
> 
> Cheers, Don


I know an old soup pot will do. But, that's just for me. If I get together with the son, that's now 6 people. Modified a rib rack that will hold 5 vac bags upright. Plus, I have a couple other ideas planned.


----------



## Don Kondra

RowdyRay said:


> I know an old soup pot will do. But, that's just for me. If I get together with the son, that's now 6 people. Modified a rib rack that will hold 5 vac bags upright. Plus, I have a couple other ideas planned.



Gotcha !

Just a quick snap before digging in 





Cheers, Don


----------



## RowdyRay

Don Kondra said:


> Gotcha !
> 
> Man, that looks delicious! I can cook up anything. But, a complete noob when it comes to this. We've settled on a couple of Tri-tips. Or should I say my DIL decided for us. It's her Bday weekend. I'm not going to argue. Lol. Got some other things going in the smoker, too. These will be seared over the smoker box. I'll share some pics.


----------



## RowdyRay

Weepete, awesome looking meals. 

If you haven't tried hassleback potatoes, you're missing out. Worth the work. A million ways to make them. In the oven, grill or smoker. No matter how you make them......sprinkle some freshly grated parmesan on top. Takes it to a whole 'nother level! 

I know a lot of folks like to make potato salad. Stop boiling them. Bake, grill or smoke the potatoes. Chill them in the fridge overnight. With or without the skins, it's stupid good. 10 times the flavor of boiled. Give it a try.


----------



## weepete

Roast beef rib, from the butcher, dry adged. The massive joint was from my elbow to my fingertips, and around 10" thick. Thankfully I have a quality butcher!


----------



## weepete

Tonight's adventure in food, and one of my real passions....BBQ!

Here's some whisky Barrel smoked ribs, salt and chilli rump steak, mashed potato, beetroot salad with sweet honey mustard dressing


----------



## RowdyRay

weepete said:


> Tonight's adventure in food, and one of my real passions....BBQ!
> 
> Here's some whisky Barrel smoked ribs, salt and chilli rump steak, mashed potato, beetroot salad with sweet honey mustard dressing.





weepete said:


> Looks awesome. Love BBQ as well.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Do any of you offer carryout??

Or deliver several states (or countries) away? Didn't think so...!


----------



## weepete

@RowdyRay, thanks mate! My daughter was 21 yesterday so easy to clean the grill and fire up the smoker again. Yesterday was manic with presents, family and cooking (in torrentail rain) with the covid restrictions still on us needing to stagger the visits! So tonight I chilled out, and since Mrs weepete was at her friends I took a little time over my own meal. The BBQ last night was smashed so no leftovers for me but worth the extra time for those ribs!



vintagesnaps said:


> Do any of you offer carryout??
> 
> Or deliver several states (or countries) away? Didn't think so...!


Hehehe, no. Unfortunately you need to endure my company if you also want fed by me 😉😂😂 

But thanks! I do think that American BBQ is some of the best food in the world, so I'm trying to emulate that a little in Scotland. Great BBQ is virtually impossible to find here (tends to be oven cooked with BBQ sauce 🙄)

I've love to get an authentic American vinegar sauce recipe for pulled pork. Tried a few online but I'm nit sure they are the real thing so if anyone has one and can share I'll find a shoulder to go on the BBQ and post up  some pictures (or you could come found to my house to try some😂😂😂)


----------



## RowdyRay

You need Soflaqer's sauce. A member of a meat smoking forum I'm on shared his recipe. I really like it. But....it's on my PC. Should be home Sunday.


----------



## weepete

RowdyRay said:


> You need Soflaqer's sauce. A member of a meat smoking forum I'm on shared his recipe. I really like it. But....it's on my PC. Should be home Sunday.


That'd be awesome Ray, I'd love to try it! thanks


----------



## RowdyRay

My son made this for Father's day. He saw this online and wanted to try it. Picked up a 4.5 Lbs. corned beef brisket. (Point) Almost like a faux pastrami. Melt in your mouth stupid good.

If you're looking for something different, give it a try. Chill it down, slice it thin and it would make an awesome Sammy.






						Smoked Corned Beef  | Oklahoma Joe's®
					






					www.oklahomajoes.com


----------



## RowdyRay

Got the tri tips going. The larger one has a little marinade and the smaller has some Kinders steak blend.


----------



## Mike Drone

I made a two loaves of bread, one cinnamon bread, and the other white bread.  The single slice of white bread on top is all that is left of that loaf.  Also made cinnamon butter.  Crumbs courtesy of the kids...


----------



## Mike Drone

Made some lemon bars.  Going to go throw some steaks on the BBQ.


----------



## weepete

RowdyRay said:


> My son made this for Father's day. He saw this online and wanted to try it. Picked up a 4.5 Lbs. corned beef brisket. (Point) Almost like a faux pastrami. Melt in your mouth stupid good.
> 
> If you're looking for something different, give it a try. Chill it down, slice it thin and it would make an awesome Sammy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked Corned Beef  | Oklahoma Joe's®
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oklahomajoes.com


That looks excellent, the corned beef we get in the UK is different, it's normally reconstituted. I'll need to try that out sometime!


----------



## Mike Drone

Keeping it simple tonight.  One kid is at work and the wife is playing videos games.  One day I will learn how to make it all fancy like you guys do.


----------



## RowdyRay

Sorry folks, kinda ate too much and went into a food coma. Lol. 

Turned out awesome. Everyone loved it. Beans, jalapeño poppers and a macaroni salad. Couple quick cell shots before digging in.


----------



## RowdyRay

weepete said:


> That'd be awesome Ray, I'd love to try it! thanks


Most of the time a tomato based BBQ sauce is what's served with pulled pork around here. And/or slaw. What do Minnesotans know about smoking meat, right? But, I've had mustard and vinegar sauces while traveling and enjoyed them. I make a lot of different sauces from scratch these days. Way better than store bought. This one is from a South Florida member of a smoking forum I'm on. 

Give this a try. A favorite around here. It does have a kick. I've also substituted the cajun seasoning for the rub I used on the pork. Totally up to you. Tweak it however you like.  

*SoflaQer's Pork finishing sauce*

1 Cup Cider Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes

Warm the Vinegar up enough so that it dissolves the Sugar well. Then add the remaining ingredients.


----------



## terri

The in-ground tomatoes are starting to come in, at last!   The cherry tomatoes out on the deck always beat them.  

Fortunately, the jalapeno plant also gave up a few peppers, just in time.   First batch of salsa, to be followed by many more:   






Nothing fancy going on here:  3 kinds of tomatoes, plus garlic, onion, cilantro, cumin, jalapenos and salt.     It's a happy thing.


----------

